# ANOTHER "NEW" FREE ACL BOOK CONTEST ...



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

Because I'm feeling generous these day, and because I appreciate all of the member support over the years, and because I have a couple of acl books left over, I have decided to conduct another contest. But this time it is limited to regular members only and not moderators or administration. No disrespect to them, but I'd really like to see a regular member win it this time.

 The contest is currently limited to 30 days from today's date, but may be extended if necessary. Thus, the current deadline is midnight on October 12, 2012 Pacific Daylight Time.

 However, this may not be as easy as it appears, because the item I'm looking for may or may not exist even though the evidence suggest that it does. What I am looking for is a *picture* of a *1937-1938 Citrus Club* bottle from Phoenix, Arizona. Citrus Club, apparently, was the forerunner brand that eventually became "Squirt."

 Some of you are aware that this particular brand was/is being discussed on a seperate but current thread started by member SquirtBob entitled "Squirt Bottles." The first link below will take you directly to that thread where you can read more about it. The other two links are also from SquirtBob's thread and will give you a little more insight regarding "Citrus Club."

 So there you have it! The first regular member who post a picture of a "Citrus Club" bottle and/or a sign or anything else depicting a bottle will win the book.

 In the event I forgot something regarding the so called rules, I reserve the right to post them at a later date. In the meantime, let's have fun with this and hope you have better resourses and better luck than I did ... because I looked everywhere for a Citrus Club bottle and couldn't find a single thing. Thus, my main reason for rewarding the individual who can find the picture I seek. By the way, I'm not sure if the bottle is an acl or has a paper label - it could be either, or ... ???

 Note: Additional text reference links would be of interest if you find any, but do not constitute a win. To win you need to post a "picture."  

 Good luck to all ... and thanks again for the support.

 Sodapopbob

 [ Links ]

 Squirt Thread:

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-547212/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm

 Others ...

 Brief History:

 http://www.beverageunderground.com/beverages-back-in-the-day-squirt/

 Citrus Club Products Inc. - Phoenix, Arizona - 1937

 http://books.google.com/books?ei=6ZVPUN6vEMWa2AWVj4GIDw&id=cKhCAQAAIAAJ&dq=1937+squirt&q=citrus+club+products


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

Put a little Squirt in your life and win a free acl book ta'boot!


----------



## epackage (Sep 12, 2012)

The way I'm reading the story of Herb Bishop it sounds like he may have come up with the formula but may not have taken it to the bottling and comsumer stage until he worked it to a less tart and sweeter version and decided to name it Squirt. Here's a writeup about the lawsuit against 7up for trying to put out a drink named Quirst... http://www2.law.columbia.edu/fagan/courses/law_socialscience/documents/Spring_2006/Class%2012-Trademark/Squirt_7_Up.pdf


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

Jim ~

 You could be right. That's why I said I wasn't sure if it ever existed. But then again, when I read something like the following, it leads me to believe that it not only existed, but was "bottled."

 Squirt is a carbonated grapefruit drink created by Herb Bishop in 1938. Bishopâ€™s intention was to make a soft drink that required less fruit and sugar than other sodas, due to the Great Depression. He started with a soft drink by the name of Citrus Club that was bottled in Phoenix, Arizona (which was quite popular in that part of the country).

 http://www.retroplanet.com/blog/soda-pop-of-the-week/soda-pop-of-the-week-squirt-soda/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

I apologize for the long link, but I'm just trying to help someone win the book. Especially considering that I'm convinced Citrus Club did in fact once exist and was bottled and sold in Phoenix, Arizona. The main reason I'm so interested in this, is because if the brand can be confirmed to exist, and a bottle eventually found, then that might just be one rare bottle, especially to a Squirt collector. I love doing research and would much rather look for a mystery bottle than to ... well, you know what I mean!

 Bob

  http://www.angelfire.com/tn/traderz/squirt.html

 http://books.google.com/books?id=XcgdAQAAMAAJ&q=herb+bishop+phoenix&dq=herb+bishop+phoenix&source=bl&ots=Jly4SQoQJB&sig=YGbzbfR8KSfxTBqCBo8cpDZTrX8&hl=en&sa=X&ei=f19RUJeACaal2AXz6YCwCg&ved=0CC8Q6AEwAA


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

I believe I have provided ample evidence to suggest that Citrus Club could very well have been bottled and sold at one time in the Phoenix, Arizona area. And because I want someone to win the book without too much difficulty, I am changing the rules regarding my request for a picture of one of the bottle to ...

 The first regular member who can provide absolute, bona fide, unquestionable proof of the brand being sold and bottled in the Phoenix area, wins the book. Please bare in mind that the proof I seek cannot be like one of the articles I have already provided links to. Nor can it be from a book where someone is just repeating someone else's information. The proof must be in the form of a dated article such as a newspaper ad - magazine ad - legal document - and/or anything along those lines that unquestionably proves that Citrus Club Soda Pop did in fact exist.

 If it can be proven that it was bottled, then that's all I need to continue my search for one of the bottles. Phoenix is only five hours from where I live and I even have a daughter living there who has volunteered to help in my search by keeping her eyes peeled in local antique shops.

 So there you have it! Prove Citrus Club's existence and the acl book is yours. And if your proof turns out to be a picture of a bottle, then that's even better. 

 Thanks again to all and good luck.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

PS ~

 1.  The deadline is the same.

 2.  If someone produces something that is questionable, then we'll take a vote regarding it's validity.

 Bob


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm not playing but I was thinking in line with Jim sort of. Maybe it was a fountain drink for a time or he bottled his own with just a label until it got popular. Do you know if he was a merchant or druggist or whatever? Was that still being done in 1938?
 Well I know there were still soda fountains, there was a drug store with one down the street from me in the 60's. Oh, the memories.[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

Eric ~

 The information contained in the links I provided is all I know about the product. If it were not for the fact that several of the articles used the words "bottled" ~ "sold" ~ "locally popular" I probably would not even be pursuing this. One thing I discovered is that Squirt wasn't actually first produced in Phoenix, but rather in Glendale which is a suburb of Phoenix and just north of the city. Glendale is where the Cardnials football team has their new stadium and where the Super Bowl was held.

 All things considered, I think it would be of historical interest to establish whether or not Citrus Club ever existed, which I believe it did but cannot prove. Thus the reason for my research and this contest. Another thing to consider is, if the product was only produced for a year or so, then there was probably not all that many bottles in circulation, nor signs or other forms of advertising. I think the answer will will be found with a newspaper ad or article from Phoenix in about 1937 or 1938. If in fact it was a marketed beverage, I suspect they must have advertised it in some manner. As for the bottles if they exist, I suspect they had paper labels ... ???

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

Squirt / Glendale, Arizona / Sugar Beet Factory / First Bottled / 1938

 http://books.google.com/books?id=t-LFEYVcR2sC&pg=PA27&lpg=PA27&dq=squirt+1938&source=bl&ots=IhmzJKd4ug&sig=rXrrUf0RTqY-eDQhQtebzd_4fFY&hl=en&sa=X&ei=-WlRUL6CEaKo2wXq5YHQDg&ved=0CEAQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=squirt%201938&f=false

 http://books.google.com/books?id=4fF9wd0uvQEC&pg=PA39&lpg=PA39&dq=squirt+1938&source=bl&ots=FA9JGtUwLk&sig=3Rio-BEUHfOzSKYhDvIn9FjlczI&hl=en&sa=X&ei=g2pRUK7hKMLW2AXI9IDgDQ&ved=0CEwQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=squirt%201938&f=false


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 13, 2012)

> I think it would be of historical interest to establish whether or not Citrus Club ever existed


True Dat, Bob.


----------



## epackage (Sep 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Jim ~
> 
> ...


 Bob did you write to whoever did the writeup on that page to inquire about where that info came from?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm all about assisting to help someone win this one, and recommend contacting Phoneix libraries and/or newspaper archives where, if the brand did exist, is likely where that proof will be found. In fact, I have already made two email inquiries myself and might end up winning my own contest. After all, I am a regular member here and did not eliminate myself. (Lol)

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Jim ~

 No, not yet. That would be a good project for you and might lead to something, especially if your interested in winning this one.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Eric ~

 Please feel free to participate. I said affiliates "couldn't win." I didn't say they couldn't play. And if it turns out that you produce the necessary proof, then I will let you decide some way of selecting a winner such as a numbers lottery like last time. But I already know that your lucky number is 69, so don't use that one if it comes to it. (Lol)

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's an interesting Tid-Bit Bob...

 "I was reading your bio about Squirt soda and noticed a discrepancy. You state that a Herb Bishop invented the soda in 1938. This is incorrect, Herb Bishop merely bought the recipe from a Mr. Crebs in Van Nys California. It was sold to Mr. Bishop without a patent, so Bishop initially took credit, for an invention that was not his. I'm not complaining just thought that might be a interesting tid bit for you. thanks"


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Here's an interesting Tid-Bit Bob...
> 
> "I was reading your bio about Squirt soda and noticed a discrepancy. You state that a Herb Bishop invented the soda in 1938. This is incorrect, Herb Bishop merely bought the recipe from a Mr. Crebs in Van Nys California. It was sold to Mr. Bishop without a patent, so Bishop initially took credit, for an invention that was not his. I'm not complaining just thought that might be a interesting tid bit for you. thanks"


Like I mentioned about my youth and going to the soda fountain. 
 I wonder how many soda's I or others over the years, "invented". I'll never forget the orange-cherry-chocolate.
 Not so good but we could always get a squirt of this and a squirt of that to make anything. Adding the scoop of ice cream could always make anything better though.
 Hmm, interesting? There could be a good name for a beverage in there. [][][][]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

Jim ~

 Call me stupid, but I can't seem to find the bio you referred to with the name Crebs. Please post which of the links it is for myself and others to read.

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

Jim ~

 I found it and realize now the name Crebs was in the "comments" part of the first link. You have to scroll way down to find it. The second link is another one I found regarding Crebs.

 http://www.retroplanet.com/blog/soda-pop-of-the-week/soda-pop-of-the-week-squirt-soda/#comments

 http://www.thefullwiki.org/Squirt_(soft_drink)


----------



## glass man (Sep 13, 2012)

http://youtu.be/qBJF3Wc8nA8


----------



## glass man (Sep 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> http://youtu.be/qBJF3Wc8nA8


 Just put somen different on here..sorry if it makes some not want to drink Squit..not my intention and have no idea if this is real or not..the guy that talks in it sounds kinda like MR. ROBINSON DRUNK OR STONED OR SOMEN..but at the coke plant years ago I worked at.. some thisgs did get by all..I am pretty sure..but that was 1972...JAMIE


----------



## epackage (Sep 13, 2012)

I will have an answer to this post by 11pm tonight EST[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

Jim ~

 You stinker. You went and signed up with one of those pay newspaper archives, didn't ya? I was going to do that myself but didn't want to pay the $15 a month just to search for one ad that might not even exist.

 Remember ... make it good or it might have to be voted on (Lol) []

 Thanks

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I will have an answer to this post by 11pm tonight EST[]


 
 I hope Jim has the answer and wins the book. I really do. But if not, I do and will give clues as to where others can find it. But I intend to wait and give Jim a shot at it first before proceeding further.

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Sep 13, 2012)

No need to wait on me Bob, I'm, still waiting for a return email from my sources...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

Jim ~

 Before proceeding, I want to clarify that my so called "answer" is actually just another clue. I have not found proof of Citrus Club's existence as a bottled soda pop. But if you are onto something you feel will provide that proof, I think it only fair to give you time to present it. I will wait until 9M PDT / Midnight EST before posting my additional clues.  

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Sep 13, 2012)

I made contact with someone who should know for sure and I'm waiting on a phone call or email so any clues you have can be posted at will...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

Okey dokey ... here goes!

 Please note that this clue does not (in my opinion) prove the existence of Citrus Club as a bottled soda pop in the Phoenix, Arizona area in the 1930s. It does, however, provide additional information in that Citrus Club was a registered name and that they did indeed receive a patent for a syrup/extract in 1937. But whether this extract was used for a bottled product or merely as a fountain drink, still remains to be determined.

 The following is from the ...

 Official Gazette of the United States Patent Office, Volume 484

 Where it states  ...

 Bases and Syrups and Extracts for making same, 
 Citrus Club Products, Incorporated, Phoenix, Arizona
 Filed June 16, 1937
 Serial No. 394,123
 Published August 24, 1937
 Class 45

 * Please note that Serial No. 394,123 is *not* the same one used on the 1939 Document below. It appears that Squirt started out under the name of Citrus Club Products, Incorporated, and later became Squirt.

 Even though this helps to establish a foundation, it still doesn't prove that Citrus Club was ever bottled and sold as a "*soda pop*" 

 So the search continues. 

 Good luck!

 Bob

 Patent Info Link:

 http://books.google.com/books?ei=01RSUM2lOOHD2QXz6YGIBw&id=zc9DmlcJuq4C&dq=1937+citrus+club&q=citrus+club


 1939 Trademark Document with different serial number as that referred to above. But there is a connection if you read the details. (Note "Class 45" which is included above)


----------



## epackage (Sep 13, 2012)

I did find this blurb in a lawsuit against 7up who was trying to bring a drink named Quirst to the market, it's just a little info and in no way helps establish a Citrus club bottle...

 The SQUIRT name was originally coined in the year 1937
 by Citrus Club Products, Inc., of Phoenix, Arizona.
 Subsequently, the rights to the SQUIRT name were sold to
 The Squirt Company, a partnership which was incorporated
 under the laws of the State of California in 1946. The
 SQUIRT trademark was first registered by The Squirt
 Company on May 23, 1939, for use in "nonalcoholic
 grapefruit drink and bases, and syrups and extracts for
 making the same."
 Since the trademark SQUIRT was first registered by The
 Squirt Company in 1939, the Company has continuously
 used the SQUIRT trademark in identifying its grapefruit
 flavored soft drink, soft drink base, syrups and extracts. And
 in order to maintain the recognition and value of its
 SQUIRT trademark, The Squirt Company has maintained a
 vigilant trademark protection policy


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

Jim ~

 Earlier I was trying to find the rest of that statement, but only found a portion of which I posted a link to and repeat here ...

 http://books.google.com/books?ei=6ZVPUN6vEMWa2AWVj4GIDw&id=cKhCAQAAIAAJ&dq=1937+squirt&q=citrus+club+products

 Thanks for finding the rest of it for us.

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's the whole thing in it's entirety Bob...

 http://www2.law.columbia.edu/fagan/courses/law_socialscience/documents/Spring_2006/Class%2012-Trademark/Squirt_7_Up.pdf


----------



## epackage (Sep 13, 2012)

Bob I got my response and it said that he had never seen or heard of a Citrus Club bottle either embossed or paper label, and the "he" is the head of the Phoenix Arizona Bottle Club Brent VanDeman, who specializes in Sodas from 1880-1930's. That being the case I'm going to say there was no such animal or this guy would have heard of it considering who he is and what he collects. I also sent emails to 13 other members of the club including Bryan Grapentine, and if anything changes I'll let you know, as if now I don't see the need to do any further research because I believe it was just a flavor for local soda fountains and not a product that would have been bottled.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

Hmmm ...

 Very interesting, indeed. After posting my last reply I was beginning to lean in the direction of it only being a soda fountain product. However, there are still all of those articles I posted which referred to it as being bottled and a local favorite. I can't help but wonder where they got that information if not based on some element of fact? But, as you say, if a big-time collector in Phoenix has never seen or heard of a Citrus Club bottle - sign - ad - etc; then there is definitely some merit in that to be considered.

 But I really don't know what to do at this point because ...

 1.  There's the October 12th deadline to consider.
 2.  I want to be fair to everyone in the unlikely event that proof is found.
 3.  I said the winner would be the first person to "Prove" Citrus Club's existence - Not "Disprove" it.

 I guess the only thing to do is take a vote. Which is open to anyone who has been following this thread or is reading it now.

 I will allow the voting to remain in effect until Saturday, September 15, 2012 - Midnight PDT going into the 16th.

 So please cast your vote by chosing one of the following ...

 A.  Let the contest run it's course until October 12, 2012 ( And possibly not have a winner requiring a lottery )

 B.  Declare epackage the winner.

 C.  Some other option you would like to suggest (That will require another vote in order to pass)(Lol)

 I reserve the right not to vote unless needed as a tie-breaker!

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

PS ~

 If you would prefer to send your vote to me in a PM, that is allowed and will be counted.

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

Jim / epackage

 Please allow me to be the first to express my appreciation for the time and effort you have devoted to this thread, especially for the 13+ inquires you sent. You are definitely a member to be commended and a credit to the hobby of soda bottle collecting. [sm=thumbup.gif]

 Sincerely, 

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Sep 13, 2012)

I vote for A

 Let it run and maybe someone will come up with something more concrete...[]


----------



## epackage (Sep 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Jim / epackage
> 
> ...


 Thanks Bob, I like doing the research on all these elusive bottles that may or may not have been produced. Thank you for keeping me busy...


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 13, 2012)

I vote C. Some other Option. Maybe sometthing like the first person to post a Pic of a rare Squirt can wins. Here's mine. LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

Leon ~

 I exercise my "Thread Starter Video Option" to your suggestion ... (Lol) []

 Here's a 1979 "Quirst" can that was the subject of the link epackage posted. Squirt won the lawsuit and Quirst was squashed out of production.

 By the way, I have already looked for a Quirst "bottle" but didn't find one and not sure they were ever made ... ???

 http://canmuseum.com/Detail.aspx?CanID=29546&Member=1

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Sep 14, 2012)

Bryan Grapentine got back to me and he too has never heard of a bottle from the company, he gave me a email address of someone who should know, I just sent him an email and I hope he gets back to me...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 14, 2012)

Another aspect of this to consider is Citrus Club fountain products. If everyone is in agreement, we could change it to finding proof of other Citrus Club stuff like an extract/syrup bottle and/or anything to prove it was even sold in Fountains or Drug stores. I could be wrong, but I believe there is ample evidence to support that it was at least tried and tested, which means there must be "something" to prove it's short-lived existence. But then again, maybe it never even got that far.

 ~ * ~

 Jim ~

 If it isn't too late, ask one of your contacts if Citrus Club was a for-sure soda fountain syrup/extract. If so, then we'll focus the search on that. The main thing here is still the historical interest and proving or disproving if Citrus Club is something real or just two words that have no substance? I think it would be great if we were able to determine this one way or another. So let's forget about the soda bottle aspect and focus on the Fountain aspect.

 Whatta ya say?

 Bob

 Who knows, maybe even an old 1930s postcard like this might reveal something - providing Citrus Club was actually served at Fountains.


----------



## epackage (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll make sure that's part of the questions I raise with the new contact...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 14, 2012)

Great! Thanks ...

 So if there are no objections, I'd like to change this contest to ...

 The first regular member who can provide *proof* that Citrus Club was actually *served* at Drug Stores / Soda Fountains, wins the acl book. The proof must be undeniable and something we all agree upon like an ad - a sign - a menu - a picture - an extract bottle - and/or anything along those lines that proves with certainty that Citrus Club was in fact *served* in the 1930s. And if one of Jim's contacts provides such evidence to him, then so be it and he wins the acl book.

 By the way, Jim, if one of your contacts does say they know for certain that Citrus Club was served, please ask how they know that and to provide you with proof if possible.

 Thanks

 Bob

 Wouldn't it be cool if someone found something like this 1906 Vernor's ginger ale extract bottle - only with Citrus Club on it instead?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 14, 2012)

PS ~

 In case I haven't made it clear by now, the main reason for this thread/contest is to establish once and for all whether a Squirt-type product was actually served to the public before it became the huge success we recognize today? By determining this I think it will be a huge leap of knowledge for soda collectors in general and Squirt collectors in particular. After all, show me one place where a collector can go today and find the answer to this question - which is nowhere that I know of - and evident by the research being done here at Antique-Bottles.Net ... where collectors, traders and diggers meet.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 14, 2012)

So which will it be ... ?

 The Crebs/Bishop/Citrus Club Products Incorporated patented citrus extract, when mixed with soda water, and which would eventually become a popular beverage known worldwide as SQUIRT ...

 A.  ... *was* served at soda fountains in Phoenix, Arizona as early as 1937.

 or 

 B.  ... *was not* served at soda fountains in Phoenix, Arizona as early as 1937.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 14, 2012)

The first part of the following is a link to a website I posted previously, plus the information it contains regarding Citrus Club having been bottled. I was curious to know where they got their information, so I sent them an email and asked. The second part is the reply I received this morning from a represenative named Ann. It will be interesting to see what, if anything, the Historical Society has to say. In my reply to Ann thanking her for the information, I did not have the heart to tell her that I have already sent an inquiry to the Phoenix Historical Socieity, but that I have not heard back from them yet.

 Bob

 http://www.retroplanet.com/blog/soda-pop-of-the-week/soda-pop-of-the-week-squirt-soda/


 Squirt is a carbonated grapefruit drink created by Herb Bishop in 1938. Bishopâ€™s intention was to make a soft drink that required less fruit and sugar than other sodas, due to the Great Depression. He started with a soft drink by the name of Citrus Club that was bottled in Phoenix, Arizona (which was quite popular in that part of the country).

  ~*~

 Bob,

 We post our blog stories for entertainment purposes and are limited to the info found on the Internet for the most part for our source info. I got a query yesterday regarding the same subject from someone else and was told that my source was in error. I apologize for propagating this falsehood with incorrect or unverifiable material. 

 Ultimately, we decided the course to take was to contact someone at the Phoenix, AZ Historical Society to get to the bottom of the story, since Phoenix is where Herb Bishop started his citrus soda business.

 Perhaps you may have some luck by contacting someone there also.

 Thank you for your inquiry,

 Ann

 Ann Aiyawar
 Web Assistant/Writer and Blog Editor 


 RetroPlanet.Com 
 Vintage Vending Inc.
 21 Otterson St.
 Nashua, NH 03060-3948


 USA Toll Free: 888.242.6633 x1003
 Phone: 603.318.7200 Fax: 603.318.7207


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 14, 2012)

Below is a direct link to the Arizona Historical Society "Archives / Library"

 The search box at the top will allow you to type in just about anything you want. Depending on the results, you can follow through and click on each one for additional information which, in many instances, includes pictures. However, I have typed in and searched every possibe word combination I can think of for anything and everything related to Citrus Club - Squirt - Herb Bishop - etc., and didn't find a single thing.

 The reason I'm sharing this is to invite others to try it and see if you can come up with word combinations I might not have thought of. 

 I am still hopeful of hearing from the Society and will post whatever they have to say if/when I hear back from them. I suggest that other's not contact them because I have a feeling they already received a number of inquiries related to Citrus Club/Squirt and have their hands full with those.

 If you find something on the link, please let us know ... It could win you a free acl book.

 Thanks 

 Bob

 Link:  http://www.arizonahistoricalsociety.org/library-and-archives/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 14, 2012)

PS ~

 One combination of wording I did not search was anything related to ...

 Soda Fountains
 Drug Stores
 Flavoring Extracts
 And/Or anything along those lines

 I mainly stuck with specifics like Citrus Club - Squirt - Herb Bishop. So the soda fountain category is untapped and wide open for searching should anyone be interested in doing so.

 Good luck and thanks again.

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello again Bob, I heard back from Mike Miller, Mike is the person who wrote the actual book on Phoenix Bottles. So if anyone would know I would figure it would have to be him, here is what he sent me as a reply...

*I have never seen a bottle with this company name on it. I did check my Arizona directories and found the following information for 1937. There is no listings in 1936 or 1938 and no listing for Squirt in 1938. Also, I found no listing for Herb Bishop in Phoenix during this time.*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2012)

Jim ~

 I can't explain the findings of your sources or the dates indicated, but there is no question whatsoever that Squirt was first produced at the old sugar beet factory in *Glendale, Arizona* circa 1938. Glendale is approximately 10 miles northwest of Phoenix and, as I mentioned earlier, the home of the Arizona Cardnials NFL football team and where the Super Bowl was held. I have done some fairly extensive research on the old factory, which is still standing and listed as a historical landmark. 

 "The Glendale beet sugar factory stood empty for twenty-two years. In the early 1930's, Great Western Sugar Company bought and removed the equipment, with extensive damage caused to floors and walls in the process. In 1935, Mr. Philip Ringer bought the factory at Sheriff's auction for $25,000 plus all outstanding debts. 

 A number of companies have leased space in the factory's buildings since 1937, the first and longest being the Squirt Bottling Company. Squirt leased part of the ground floor for grapefruit concentrate production from 1937 to 1980."

 http://molokane.org/molokan/Locations/Americas/Arizona/Noon.htm

 Perhaps all of the focus on Phoenix is misleading and we should be looking at Glendale instead. I'm not sure, but something just isn't jiving here. I'm not saying this means that Citrus Club was a part of the sugar beet factory connection, or even that Citrus Club ever even existed. But I am suggesting that someone is missing something regarding Squirt ever being located and/or listed in Arizona, and in Glendale in particular. 

 I encourage everyone to do their own research on the old sugar beet factory in Glendale and I assure you that you will disscover the same information on it that I found. Whether the factory or the Squirt Company was associated in connection with Herb Bishob at the time, I cannot say. But Squirt was definitely once located in Glendale and also in Van Nyes, California. (I don't have the California information at my finger tips, but it can be found by a simple search).

 I'm not sure where this leaves us, but suggest we wait and see what the Historical Society has to say, providing I or anyone else hears from them. Retro Planet Collectibles indicated they were going to contact them as well.

 Thanks for the time and effort involving this, but let's not throw the towel into the ring just yet. 

 Bob

 [ Sugar Beet Factory From Above Link ]


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2012)

Well Mike wrote the Phoenix Bottle Guide, so maybe it's possible he didn't expand to any surrounding areas, but the fact that Bryan and the guy who collects only Arizona Sodas have never heard of one leads me to believe that one does not exist. Even if Mike didn't put such an example in his book if one does exist I'd expect him to no about it being so close to the Phoenix area. I'm gonna send him the Sugar Beet Factory info and see if that helps...


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2012)

Bob he did reply with this info regarding Citrus Club Products Inc. in the 1937 directory, I'm still waiting to hear back about the Sugar Beet Factory...This is the company President and Secretary along with the address....

*Mark B. Thompson - Pres.

 Edward W. Mehren - Sec.

 328 Security Bldg.*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> no listing for Squirt in 1938[/b]


 
 Jim ~

 The info above and approximate date is the only I am challenging. Regarding the existence of Citrus Club extract, I really don't know what to think just yet, except that the U.S. Patent info clearly indicates it was granted a patent in 1937.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> *Mark B. Thompson - Pres.
> 
> ...


 
 Super ...

 That will give us something to work with ... 

 Except I'm still confused as to how there could have been a Citrus Club company with a president and secretary but no *product* ???


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing the recipe and name may have been patented but that doesn't mean there was a production line for it at the time, if Citrus Club was just an extract then Squirt may have also been the same. Until they started to actually bottle it maybe it was just an extract used in local drug stores just like Citrus Club..


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2012)

"Maybe it was just an extract used in local drug stores ..."


 Which brings us back to square one (Lol) ... Meaning we need to determine whether the correct word is *"maybe"* or *"was"* an extract used in local drug stores? And whether it pertains to just Citrus Club or both Citrus Club and Squirt?


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2012)

I hear ya, and I'm a tryin' to find out...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2012)

Jim ~

 Please know that I speak for everyone when I say we appreciate your efforts here. In fact, I'm sending you a book whether you prove anything or not! But please don't let this deter you from finding out more from your contacts. We are sitting on the edge of our seats for the final outcome!

 The Citrus Club directory names and address in connection with the patent information is enough in itself as far as I'm concerned to *prove* that Citrus Club did in fact exist and undoubtedly was served or used in some manner. But it sure would be nice to see an old document or newspaper ad saying as much.

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2012)

I agree Bob, in fact I've emailed every member of the Phoenix Bottle Club who may be able to help, 14 members in all, so an answer just may come in the near future. As mentioned previously I just might buy one of the newspaper archives memberships considering the amount of research I do...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2012)

Gracias' Amigo ~

 Send me your address in a PM and I will mail you one of the acl books asap. I have at least one more book just in case some other member comes up with something more concrete.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2012)

Jim ~

 PM received ... I will get your book mailed tomorrow or Monday at the latest.

 I just spoke wih my daughter who lives in the Phoenix, Arizona area, and the first chance she gets she's going to visit the main library in Phoenix and scan through their newspaper microfilm files. Whatever she finds she will print and mail to me.

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2012)

Great Bob, I look forward to going thru the book and then passing it along with a query of my own. Now I just need to come up with something good for others to research....Thanks again[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2012)

"Mystery Man" ... (I'm attempting to track down his roots and find out more about him)

 Herbert S Bishop ...

 The Miami Daily News - Sunday December 7, 1941 (Pearl Harbor Day)

 http://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=2206&dat=19411207&id=QwUtAAAAIBAJ&sjid=LtQFAAAAIBAJ&pg=6641,1809528

 Founded in 1938 by *Wisconsin cheese distributor* Herbert Bishop, Squirt commands slightly more than a 1 percent share of the soft drink market, according to industry sources.

 http://articles.chicagotribune.com/1986-11-14/business/8603250791_1_hicks-haas-dr-pepper-robert-haas

 http://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1346&dat=19861116&id=qWRNAAAAIBAJ&sjid=lPsDAAAAIBAJ&pg=2334,211437


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not finding very much on our mystery man and still do not know when he was born or died, but I did find this from ...

*1971*

 The Squirt Company is a privately owned concern, founded and still managed by Herbert Bishop.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2012)

I did a grave marker search and only found one Herbert S Bishop where the dates were close enough to be our mystery man, but I'm not certain if it's the Squirt founder or not. I'm surprised there isn't more to be found about him considering he was the founder of such a well known product. Or maybe it's me and I just haven't searched enough. The age range would be as follows *if* it is him ... 

 Born - 1907
 Died - 1974

 31 years old in 1938 (Squirt Founded)
 64 years old in 1971 (Still Squirt Manager)
 67 years old at time of death in 1974

 Thornrose Cemetary ~ Staunton, Virginia

 http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=38639734


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> with a query of my own. Now I just need to come up with something good for others to research


 
 Hey Jim ~

 Here's one for you. I just came across it and heven't even begun to search ...

 Other sources claim that Squirt was created by Peter Hodde. This claim is validated by referencing the "Hodde Brothers" inscription on antique Squirt bottles.

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squirt_(soft_drink)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2012)

Jim/epackage 

 First of all ...

 Speaking of packages, your acl book is ready to go and being mailed today. You should receive it by mid week at the latest.

 Secondly ...

 Regarding the Dodde Brothers connection to Squirt, I did some research and found the following information, which I intend to post on the following page. (The links are those humungous one's and I didn't want them to mess up this page).

 I realize this might be slightly off-topic, but since there is no Squirt history/collectibles book that I am aware of, I thought I'd post it here for the historical aspect and as a future reference should anyone ever do a Squirt book.

 The whole Dodde/Squirt thing is kind of weird and I still haven't connected all of the dots yet. But based on what I have found, I see no real indication that anyone named Dodde had anything to do with the original formula and/or the founding of Squirt. However, and you'll have to read through the various links in order for it to make since, there was a Dodde from Detroit, Michigan who once served as president of the bottling company there. Other references for Dodde go all the way back to the 1920s and 30s. One of which was a beverage called Dodde-Dew / Dodde-Dew Cola. I tried finding pictures of those beverages but was unable to. So if you're looking for something odd and hard to find to research, Dodde-Dew would be a good one.

 Bob

 [ Links to follow on next page ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2012)

If anyone can make sense of this, then you're doing better than me ...

 1954 - Hodde Brothers Stock ~ Squirt
 http://books.google.com/books?ei=u7VUUMe0LYr22gXHq4CQDQ&id=xuQTAQAAMAAJ&dq=Hodde+brothers+Squirt+detroit&q=Hodde+

 1920 Trademark
 http://books.google.com/books?id=LZZRAAAAYAAJ&pg=RA2-PA58&lpg=RA2-PA58&dq=Hodde+dew&source=bl&ots=hFTz3Y8R0N&sig=Vc7ai3BlyfAyin220VPXa2ingqY&hl=en&sa=X&ei=ILFUUMTBNaqq2QX75IDACA&ved=0CC8Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=Hodde%20dew&f=false

 1939 Hodde-Dew Cola
 http://books.google.com/books?id=-ic_AAAAIAAJ&q=Hodde+dew&dq=Hodde+dew&source=bl&ots=sk4OGElhWG&sig=gSDP9jeTtakyE95PXYQ-ecCzlVA&hl=en&sa=X&ei=fLFUULKVN-nm2gWyy4D4Dw&ved=0CDgQ6AEwAg

 1930 Hodde-Dew
 http://books.google.com/books?id=DPSpoGRXv0UC&q=Hodde+dew&dq=Hodde+dew&source=bl&ots=vzbMONM5hJ&sig=XurXgofD2BBVaivHHiWUJVtcANk&hl=en&sa=X&ei=drNUULzOK7SK2QWV9YCYAg&ved=0CDQQ6AEwAQ

 1969  ~ Squirt Bottling ~ Detroit, Michigan  ~ J. P. Hodde President
 http://books.google.com/books?id=fK07AAAAMAAJ&q=Hodde+brothers+Squirt&dq=Hodde+brothers+Squirt&source=bl&ots=I6qkUWGtU3&sig=91916-PlcKhzAYGN1rxUePoTbUc&hl=en&sa=X&ei=arVUUIS-DcO-2gX_uoHADQ&ved=0CC0Q6AEwAA

 Search Results
 History of Wayne County and the City of Detroit, Michigan: Volume 2 
 Books.Google.comClarence Monroe Burton, Mary Agnes Burton, Herbert Tenney Orren Blue - 1930 - Snippet view
 Nine trucks are operated by Hodde Brothers, and a radius of forty miles each day is covered. In season about thirty-five people are usually employed at the plant. Both Peter B. And Harry Hodde were born in the city of St. Louis, sons of Henry ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2012)

PS ~

 The ... 

 "1969 ~ Squirt Bottling ~ Detroit, Michigan ~ J. P. Hodde President" 

 ... is questionable and I may be misreading it. ???


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm reading it as Vice Pres. Bob...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2012)

Correct! I see the carry over now ...

 W.D. Jordon was president 

 Thanks

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> *Mark B. Thompson - Pres.
> Edward W. Mehren - Sec.*


 
 Jim ~ 

 You and others might have noticed this right off, but because of my slow moving brain I didn't realize it until just now ...

 The Edward Mehren who was the secretary for Citrus Club Products Incorporated in circa 1937 is the same person who eventually became partners with Herbert Bishop and who was included on the 1939 Squirt patent pictured below. Mark Thompson (Citrus Club President) must have sold out or dropped out somewhere along the line. I realize this may not be a huge discovery, but it does establish another solid connection between Citrus Club and Squirt.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2012)

Security Building - Phoenix, Arizona - Circa 1940s Postcard ... Notice the actual address / cross-streets location


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> *Mark B. Thompson - Pres.
> Edward W. Mehren - Sec.
> 328 Security Bldg.*


 
 Oops!  I forgot to include the Security Building aspect ~ Original location of Citrus Club Products Incorporated ...


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Bob, here is what I just got from Mike, I'm pretty sure this means that Herb didn't do any bottling and that he just sold extracts/flavorings...

*Hello Jim, 

 I am very familiar with the old sugar beet factory in Glendale as I live in the neighboring town of Peoria. It is still standing but has not been used by anyone since I moved to the area in the early 1980's.  

 I did some additional checking and there is no listing for any bottlers in Glendale from 1936 to1938 and once again no listing for Herb Bishop. In addition there is no listing for a Squirt Bottling Company anywhere in Arizona. Perhaps the company opened after the listings were done for the directory. I do not have any directories for the 1940's and Squirt is not listed in Phoenix in 1952. 

 I did find some additional information about Mark Thompson who was listed as President of Citrus Club Products in Phoenix in 1937: 

 1936 - Mark B. Thompson - lawyer - 328 Security Building 
 1937 - Mark B. Thompson - lawyer - 328 Security Building 
 1938 - Mark B. Thompson - lawyer - 414 Security Bldg. 

 Also there is no listing for a Philip Ringer but there was a junk dealer in Glendale from 1937 to 1938 named Harold Ringer. I think the most logical explanation is that the Squirt Bottling Company was not listed in the 1938 directory because it started up after the directory was printed. Unfortunatley I do not have and have never seen a 1939 Arizona directory and my research on bottlers stops at 1938. 

 Sorry I couldn't be of more help, 
                                              Michael*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 16, 2012)

Jim ~

 Great piece of detective work. After doing some additional investigating of my own, which included re-reading my notes and double checking numerous internet references, here's the way I see it ...

 Sometime in late 1936 or early 1937, two young entrepreneurs named Mark Thompson and Edward Mehren, who lived in the Phoenix, Arizona area at the time, began experimenting with various concoctions involving the grapefruit which crew abundantly in local orchards, and eventually came up with a concentrate they felt was as good or better than any they had ever tasted. When mixed with carbonated water, the extract blended beautifully to create a not-too-sweet beverage unlike anything on the market at the time. They even tested it by offering it free to the public in order to see their reaction. Before long it was the talk of the town, which was when Thompson and Mehren knew they had created something that was not only refreshing, but marketable as well. Eager to develop their newly discovered concentrate into a marketable beverage, Thompson and Mehren became partners and formed Citrus Club Products Incorporated, with Citrus Club as the name of the beverage they hoped would make them rich beyond their wildest dreams. In june of 1937 they filed for a U.S. patent on the concentrate, which was granted to them in August of that same year. They even established a business address located in the Security Building in Phoenix to base their hoped for operations from. But it didn't take long for them to realize that the capital necessary for such a venture was easier dreamed of than actually acquired. It was at this point that a former Wisconsin cheese maker by the name of Herbert Bishop entered the picture, and before long he and Ed Mehren formed a partnership, with Mark Thompson moving on to pursue other ventures. But it was Herb Bishop who was the real businessman, and with the money he was able to invest, soon made it possible for himself and Ed Mehren to start full scale production of the concentrate in a former sugar beet factory they leased together and located in Glendale, Arizona, which was just a few short miles northwest of Phoenix. Before long they were producing their patented grapefruit concentrate by the rail car full and shipping it to California where it was to be processed and bottled. Somewhere along the line they decided to change the name from Citrus Club to SQUIRT, and in 1939 were granted a U.S. trademark by that name ...

 And now you know the rest of the story ...

 Except, where in California did they ship the concentrate to be bottled? It wasn't bottled in Glendale! 

 The first person who can prove beyond a shadow of a doubt where the first California Squirt bottler was located, wins my last available acl soda pop book. To qualify as the winner I will need both a picture as well as a verifiable text reference.

 Thanks again to all and good luck.

 Sodapopbob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 16, 2012)

Scroll (back) to page 27 ...

 http://books.google.com/books?id=t-LFEYVcR2sC&pg=PA97&lpg=PA97&dq=glendale+arizona+squirt&source=bl&ots=IhmzLQi4zb&sig=SxNv-_W8zzJy-SYGS3J4BVpb-8E&hl=en&sa=X&ei=TnVVUPNmjP7ZBaOlgdAM&sqi=2&ved=0CEsQ6AEwBg#v=onepage&q=glendale%20arizona%20squirt&f=false

 [ Historic Plaque ~ Sugar Beet Factory ~ Glendale, Arizona ~ Squirt 1938 ~ Concentrate Produced Here ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 16, 2012)

PS ~

 And by bottled in California, I mean the "*first*" California bottler of Squirt.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 16, 2012)

It sounds like you just won your own book Bob. [][]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 16, 2012)

The page 27 link info reads (in part) ...

 "Perhaps the most successful was by the Squirt soft drink company from 1938 to 1980. It leased part of the building for processing grapefruit into the concentrated base used by Squirt bottlers." 

 The historic plaque reads (in part) ...

 "In 1938, the Squirt company processed soda concentrate from grapefruit in a portion of the factory."

 I realize there are a lot of specific details missing from my so called brief history of the creation and founding of Squirt, but based on what little information that's availabe, I believe it to be as comprehensive as can possibly be conjectured at the present. And as to the first Squirt bottler, I believe I know the answer to that but still need to do some additional research (with your help) to confirm it. I am also still looking for a picture related to that bottler which is currently eluding me. Thus my reason(s) for my contiuing the contest until the October 12th deadline. If no one provides anything verifiable by that time, I will post what I have and conclude this thread.

 I am still boggled in that no Squirt history has ever been written, at least not that I know of, and that there is also no Squirt collectibles book available. Histories and collectible books on Coca Cola, Pepsi, and many other notable brands of soda pop have been around for decades, but why nothing related to Squirt yet? So many question and so few answers.

 Thanks again to everyone who has participated and/or been following this thread, especially to member epackage for his time and numerous helpful contributions. My hat is off to him.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 16, 2012)

Although inconclusive, the following is everything I know about the early origins of SQUIRT ...

                                                                    ~  BRIEF SQUIRT ORIGINS SUMMARY  ~

 1.  Original concentrate developed circa 1936-37 by Mark B. Thompson and Edward W. Mehren in Phoenix, Arizona. I suspect Mehren actually concocted the original concentrate and that Thompson served more as a legal advisor and business consultant.

 2.  Thompson and Mehren form "Citrus Club Products Incorporated" circa 1937 in Phoenix, Arizona.

 3.  Address for Citrus Club Products Incorporated listed as; 328 Security Building, Phoenix, Arizona.

 4.  Thompson serves as president and Mehren serves as Secretary. Thompson is also listed as an attorney at the time.

 5.  Citrus Club Products Incorporated files for U.S. Patent for concentrate on June 16, 1937 which is published (approved) on August 24, 1937, and granted patent number 394,123.

 6.  Herbert Bishop, a former Wisconsin cheese maker, enters the picture and, apparently, he and Ed Mehren begin developing the patented concentrate in an old sugar beet factory they lease in Glendale, Arizona (a suburb of phoenix) in 1938.

 7.  Mark Thompson's name disappears from the records and it is not known what became of him.

 8.  Although the concentrate was being produced in Glendale, it was not processed and bottled there but was (apparently) shipped to a as yet unknown and unconfirmed location somewhere in California.

 9.  Bishop and Mehren file for U.S. Patent for the name "SQUIRT" on January 24, 1939 and are granted serial number 415,203.

 10. It is not presently known exactly why or when the name "Citrus Club" was changed to "Squirt." Nor is it presently known exactly where the first SQUIRT bottler was located, although there are indicators that it might have been somewhere in California in 1938. 

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 16, 2012)

More for the record ... Be sure to read the small print on the right side column.

 By:  Rebekah L. Sanders ~  Mar. 10, 2009 ~ The Arizona Republic

 http://www.azcentral.com/community/glendale/articles/2009/03/10/20090310gl-sugarbeet0310-ON.html

 The city has sent letters in the past to the Tucson-based Ringer-Morgan family, which has owned the building, offering to collaborate on the factory's redevelopment.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 16, 2012)

Being as I have exhausted my search attempts, and because I want to wrap this thread up as soon as possible, I have decided to disclose what little information I have regarding the possibility of Squirt's first bottling plant being located in California circa 1938-40.

 The Squirt Co. 

 4610 Van Nuys Blvd. 

 Sherman Oaks. Cal. 91403 

 (213) 789 8121 

 Chairman: H.B. Bishop 

 President: H.B. Bishop 

 Franchised Plants: 39 

 Countries with Franchised Plants: 8 

 Note: Although international organization 

 Headquarters are in Sherman Oaks, Cal.. 

 Squirt maintains affiliated office at Squirt of 

 Canada. Stratford. Ontario, and Mexico City.

 ~*~ 

 I do not know the date when the above information was current, but note that it list the name of Herb Bishop and that it also has a zip code. Zip codes came into being around 1963. Plus it lists only 39 franchises, so it must be fairly early, and possibly mid 1960s. However, this is not the only reference I have regarding Squirt once being located in Sherman Oaks, California. I have seen many, many, others. But what I don't know, and need your help with, is determing whether this pertains to a bottling plant - corporate headquarters, or both? And believe me when I say that I have looked "everywhere" and still don't know the answer. Nor have I been able to find a picture of anything Squirt related in Sherman Oaks, and yet I know for certain that the Squirt Company was once located there. I also found a 1940 reference to Herb Bishop connected with Beverly Hills, California. But do not know if it pertained to his residence or what. 

 So the search continues and so does the contest. Meaning ... I'm still looking for varification of the California connection as well as a picture to support it and will send the acl book to the first person who can find both. But the information needs to be specific, even if it turns out not to be in California. I'm looking for ... Squirt's first bottling plant was located in ... ????

 Thanks again.

 Bob

 [ From page 479 of Allan Petretti's 2003 book, "Soda Pop Collectibles Price Guide" but is not verified, yet ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 16, 2012)

This is just one of numerous links I have regarding the Squirt Company being located in Sherman Oaks, California ...

 [ Squirt Swirl Bottle Patent - 1960 ]

 http://www.google.com/patents/USD187345?pg=PA1&dq=squirt+187,345&hl=en&sa=X&ei=4WdWUPvbBYS42QWXxoDwAQ&ved=0CC8Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=squirt%20187%2C345&f=false


----------



## epackage (Sep 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Being as I have exhausted my search attempts, and because I want to wrap this thread up as soon as possible, I have decided to disclose what little information I have regarding the possibility of Squirt's first bottling plant being located in California circa 1938-40.
> 
> ...


 I believe the answer you're looking for is 1971 Bob...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks, Jim ... You're a good detective but under paid. [sm=thumbup1.gif]

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 16, 2012)

PS ~

 What confuses me is the 39 franchised plants it mentions. And yet Allan Petretti states there were more than 300 bottlers by 1958. ???


----------



## 2find4me (Sep 16, 2012)

[>:] Searched the whole internet (1 hour) & couldnt find it!  Found this though dont know if its from 1938.


----------



## epackage (Sep 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> PS ~
> 
> What confuses me is the 39 franchised plants it mentions. And yet Allan Petretti states there were more than 300 bottlers by 1958. ???


 I'm thinking there may have been plants in alot of states that may have done the actual bottling for multiple distributors in that state...


----------



## epackage (Sep 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  2find4me
> 
> [>:] Searched the whole internet (1 hour) & couldnt find it!  Found this though dont know if its from 1938.


 The GO TO page if you ever want to search bottle cops young buck...

 http://www.bottlecapclub.org/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 16, 2012)

2find4me ~

 Thanks for the contribution. I looked at some bottle caps but they are difficult to date in relation to where they originated from. If you find something specif please let us know.

 ~*~ 

 Jim ~

 Makes sense ... Thanks.

 Now maybe you can make sense of this. It's the first time I have seen Citrus Club - Squirt - and Beverly Hills shown together. In fact, I can barely read it but believe it includes a 1938 date.

 http://books.google.com/books?ei=e4VWUPPJHKfO2AWc7oH4Cg&id=UxcNAAAAIAAJ&dq=squirt+beverly+hills+1938&q=squirt


----------



## epackage (Sep 17, 2012)

Bob it says...

*first pres. Citrus Club, Phoenix, 1935; organizer and first sec.,  Citrus Growers League, Phoenix, 1936; vice pres. Citrus Club Products, Inc., 1936-38; pres. and dir. The Squirt Co, Beverly Hills, Calif. since 1938....blah blah blah*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

Jim ~

 Good job!

 Now find a 1938 California Squirt bottler picture. [sm=thumbup.gif] *

 * However, you already won a acl book and don't qualify for another one! (Lol)

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm gonna have to try a Squirt Soda one of these days Bob..


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

It's amazing what can be found on the Internet these days ...

 http://trade.mar.cx/US71441452

 1st ... Open the link.
 2nd .. Scroll to and click on the "spash" Squirt patent image.
 3rd .. Click on it again to enlarge.
 4th .. Read text and notice address.

 9405 Brighton Way
 Beverly Hills

 The image below is from Google Earth and is an aerial view of the 9405 Brighton Way building. Note: Beverly Hills is not all rolling hills and movie star homes. It also has a business district. However, nor is it a manufacturing/factory district. No doubt the Squirt Beverly Hills address was an office building or complex. Thus, the bottling plant had to be located elsewhere, and possibly in Sherman Oaks which is about 20 miles north of Beverly Hills.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

[  Street View  ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

[  Actual Front of Building at 9405 Brighton Way  ]  (As it apperars today)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

However ...

 Who knows exactly what the 9405 Brighton Way address looked like and how it was zoned back in the late 1930s and early 40s?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

1st ... Open link and notice in the upper right where the old address for the Squirt Company is shown ...

 http://california.14thstory.com/the-squirt-company.html

 4610 Van Nuys Blvd.
 Sherman Oaks, California

 I have seen the same address in numerous references.

 [  Google Earth aerial image of address - Looks like an industrial district to me  ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

[ Another Google Earth view of the Sherman Oaks building - It's the large building behind the tree  ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

[  And here's one of the building as seen from the alley  ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm willing to go out on a limb and say the 4610 Van Nuys location is most likely the former Squirt bottling plant. It appears to have been converted into a Storage facility.

 However, it still remains to be determined if this is in fact the original building and, more importantly, if it was the *first* Squirt bottling plant. ???


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 17, 2012)

I know that I have seen Squirt letterhead dated 1940 from Beverly Hills. I'm trying to locate it for you. It was signed. Perhaps it could be helpful in your detective work. Glad to see all the interest that has been sparked. I've tried in the past to get some information but you guys are in another league.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

SquirtBob ~

 Thanks for stopping by. It's because of you that this thread got started. And because you're a Squirt collector, maybe the info contained here will be enough to assist you or someone else to create the first Squirt history collectors book, which I'm still surprised in that one has never been done yet. You could be the first. Of course, there are still a lot of loose ends to be tied and additional information to be researched. But at least we know now with a fairly good measure of certainty that Squirt was not first bottled in Arizona and that it was the concentrate that originated and first produced there. Speaking of which, they must have bottled the concentrate in some manner and likely labeled it as well. Especially considering it was produced from the late 1930s thru about 1980. Wouldn't it be cool to find a labeled concentrate bottle - barrel - container - or whatever form they shipped it in? Who knows, maybe they pumped it directly into railroad tank cars. ???

 Regarding Beverly Hills / Sherman Oaks, there must be some early stuff from those locations as well. I'm not an avid Squirt collector, but I'm tempted to become one.

 SPB


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> SquirtBob ~
> 
> ...


 Glad to have started this. You have answered lots of questions that I've had. I know that the letter referenced in my earlier email is somewhere out in ebay land. I've looked but I'm not the super sleuth like you. It was listed for $3.99 I belive and didn't sell first time around, then it did ..I just missed bidding and wasn't really interested in paper at the time. This is all relatively recent, within the past 4 months or so.  I remember Beverly Hills on the letterhead along with Squirt logo. It was an early letter ...1940 I think.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

SB ~

 The letterhead and similar items are definitely something to watch for.

 The picture below is what the Security Building looks like today. It was suite 328 in that building where Citrus Club had it's office. Compare this picture to the one that follows of the 1940s postcard ...

 [ Google Earth - It's the older brick building on the right ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

[  1940s Postcard  ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

SquirtBob / Epackage / Anyone 

 Please go to the second link below (use the zoom) and see if you can make out the address on the 1947 Squirt ad. I know it says ... 



 The Squirt Company 
 Wilshire Blvd 
 Beverly Hills, California 

 ... but I can't figure out the number which looks like either 5438 or 8438 or ????

 The earlier address discussed was ...

 9405 Brighton Way
 Beverly Hills, Ca.

 But this one is different and suggest that Squirt either moved around a lot or else had more than one address/location for some reason. If we can figure out the number, then I'll check and see what the location looks like on Google Earth.

 By the way, the third link refers to a Glendale, California address ... which is also confusing and one we'll get to later. Glendale is also in the L.A./Beverly Hills area and is about 10 miles to the northeast.

 Both addresses are listed as 1947

 Thanks

 Bob

 Main page for ad - plus others
 http://vintagesodaads.ecrater.com/c/1040754/squirt-ads?&srn=0

 Close up of ad in question
 http://vintagesodaads.ecrater.com/p/3328136/1947-squirt-grapefruit-soda-pop-print

 Squirt Bottling Company - Glendale, California - 1947
 http://www.bizapedia.com/ca/SQUIRT-BOTTLING-COMPANY-OF-GLENDALE-INC.html

 [  What's the address number located at the bottom of this ad?  ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

PS ~

 The Glendale, California address is the only one that actually refers to it as a "Bottling Company." So maybe that's our mysterous first Squirt bottling plant. Who knows?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

PS ~ PS

 I haven't found a street address yet for ...

 SQUIRT BOTTLING COMPANY OF GLENDALE, INC. (California)

 ... and need some help finding it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

I just found the Wilshire Blvd address! It's ...

 SQUIRT COMPANY 
 8438 WILSHIRE BOULEVARD 
 BEVERLY HILLS, CALIFORNIA

 I'll be back shortly with a Google Earth picture.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

Suite 8438 is located somewhere in this building, whose main floor is/was the Saban Theatre. Notice 8430 on the left door and 8442 on the right. Not a likely place for a bottling plant and no doubt an office suite. Now I'm going to continue trying to find the Glendale, California "Bottling Company" address ... but so far no luck. HELP!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

I found lots of references like this, but no specific address. It's "1947 articles of incorporation" are obviously a later date than 1938-39, but I'd still like to find out more about it and exactly where it was located. 

 Squirt Bottling Company of Glendale, Inc.

 Squirt Bottling Company of Glendale, Inc. was a corporation registered in the state of California.

 It was a domestic corporation, meaning it was formed, as well as registered, in California. Its articles of incorporation were filed on January 27, 1947.

 All of Squirt Bottling Company of Glendale, Inc.'s powers, rights and privileges in the State of California have been suspended. This could have happened because they failed to file a return and/or pay taxes to the California Franchise Tax Board, or because they failed to make certain informational filings with the California Secretary of State. The specific reason for this suspension can be found by ordering a status report from the Secretary of State.

 Squirt Bottling Company of Glendale, Inc. was a for-profit entity.


----------



## epackage (Sep 17, 2012)

Got my book Bob, thanks again...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

Jim ~

 Great! I hope you enjoy the book. 

 As a side note to things, I'm beginning to suspect the Squirt bottle that member Brandons Bottles posted on the following link from 2011 might not be a 1938-39 as I previously thought. Considering the fact that the bottle has the Squirt trademark on the label, and that the trademark wasn't approved until 1939, leads me to suspect it might be from 1948. I realize that some of the Squirt trademark(s) make mention of the name being in use since 1937, but that doesn't necessarily mean it was "in use" on a bottle. This can be totally confusing and needs more research, but until further notice I am sticking with SquirtBob's bottles as the earliest, which I believe is a 1940. 

 Here's the link to Brandons Bottles thread. Notice the trademark info on the front label as well as the picture of the base showing it's a Owens-Illinois bottle marked ...  3 <(I)> 8 or 9

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-451972/mpage-1/key-1938%252Csquirt/tm.htm#451972  

 If it is in fact a 9, then I might be okay with it. But if it's an 8, which is what it looks like to me, then I suspect it's a 1948. I realize that most Owens-Illinois bottles dated 1940 or later have Duraglas on them, but there are exceptions to this that I'm sure we have all seen.

 The main reason I even mention all of this is because Brandons Bottles says his bottle is from Joliet, Illinois. And though I could be wrong and need to research it more, I suspect there was no Squirt bottling plant in Jolliet, Illinois in 1938-39. Of course we haven't determined exactly where the first plant was, but based on all of the Beverly Hills/Sherman Oaks/Glendale references, I highly suspect it was somewhere in the Los Angeles area of southern California.

 The search continues ...

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

Correction ... It's spelled Joliet with one L, not two. (Gotta keep the facts straight, ya know) [sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## epackage (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks like a 9 to me...


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Jim ~
> 
> ...


 I was unable to get Brandon Bottles to send a picture of the back of the bottle, but I would be willing to bet (and I've already won one bet) that his bottle is from 1939 based on what I do see. Can you contact him and get a view of the back of the bottle.  OI  bottles that I have in the later 40's have double digits and the markings on the bottles are also different. His bottle is early.


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 17, 2012)

By the way I got two squirt bottles today (very nice ones). They are OI bottles produced at plant 3 (Fairmont WV). They are dated 1* for 1941 and the back of the bottle note "Squirt Bottling Co. Quincy, Ill.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> If it is in fact a 9, then I might be okay with it.


 




 SB ~

 If you already contacted Brandon, then I don't feel right bugging him again. Maybe he'll share it eventually. In the meantime, I'm hot on the trail of Trademark Registration No. 351,623 November 2, 1937. I consider it a major clue. Tell you more about it later.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Looks like a 9 to me...


 
 I agree ... 9

 Compare it to the for-sure 8 and notice the difference between the two.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

HELP!  Need specific info on numbers 651623 & 367659

 http://books.google.com/books?ei=QJ5XUPOXA7G_2QXnjYGgAg&id=i9VKAQAAIAAJ&dq=squirt+351%2C623&q=+351%2C623

 http://books.google.com/books?id=i9VKAQAAIAAJ&q=squirt+351,623&dq=squirt+351,623&source=bl&ots=l5Pb-f0pB3&sig=z_DZD8CznTh4TBX4daZrwZcXh58&hl=en&sa=X&ei=QJ5XUPOXA7G_2QXnjYGgAg&ved=0CC0Q6AEwAA

 The United States patents quarterly: Volume 51 
 Books.Google.com 1941 - Snippet view

 The defendants were bottling and selling the nonalcoholic beverage made from the base and under the formula furnished by the plaintiff, in label applied bottles bearing the trade mark SQUIRT [Registration Nos. 351623 and 367659] and the ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's where I originally got the number 351623 - November 2, 1937

 What's it all mean? I'm losing my marbles!

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

Please bare with me here as a presentation like this doesn't always make sense even to myself until I write it down. That way I can visualize exactly what it is I want to say, which in part is derived from notes scribbled on a pad, plus a lot of other stuff that is swirling around in my brain.

 The long story short of it is, even though the records indicate the Squirt trademark was approved on May 23, 1939, it wouldn't surprise me to discover they were putting bottles with the trademark info on them on store shelves as early as June 1, 1939. All that fancy lawyer stuff and paperwork is just a formality. I'm sure they knew well in advance their application was going to be granted and no doubt started bottle production well in advance of the official trademark approval date. In conjunction with this, they probably had several bottlers lined up in advance as well. Which would explain how a grapefruit concentrate produced in Arizona ended up in a bottle in Joliet, Illinois as early as 1939. This is based entirely on conjuncture, of course, but nevertheless still possible.

 So the bottom line might be this ...

 There might not have been a "first" Squirt bottler. There might have been "several" of them.

 So I'm no longer sure this is worth additional research. I keep going around in circles and seem to always wind up in the same dead-end alley. Nor would I blame anyone else for dropping out because of the same reasons.

 However, in order to keep the contest going I am prepared to change things up a bit by declaring the winner as the first qualifying member who finds a concise explanation and/or viable reference to or picture of ...

Trademark Registration No. 351,623 ~ Dated November 2, 1937

 I have looked everywhere I can think of to find it but have been unable to. There are numerous references to it's existence and I believe it to be an important factor that will connect some of the missing dots between Citrus Club Products Incorporated and The Squirt Company.

 Thanks again to all.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

As a helpful reminder, here's the link again where I originally found the number 351,623. Which appears to involve the original *extract* created by Citrus Club. Or it might pertain to the company name itself, I'm not sure. Whichever the case, it's the details involving this number that will win you the acl book.

 I don't believe we have seen the details involving Serial number 394,123 either. Which would also be of interest if they haven't been posted yet. I'll have to go back and double check.

 SPB

 http://books.google.com/books?ei=mIpYUNGlH8_q2wXXkoGwDQ&sqi=2&id=zc9DmlcJuq4C&dq=1937+351623&q=citrus+club+extracts


----------



## epackage (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Bob, I did find this so far... 

* SQUIRT 
 Goods and Services IC 032. US 045 046 048. G & S: BEVERAGES, NAMELY NON-ALCOHOLIC SOFT DRINKS AND BASES FOR MAKING THE SAME. FIRST USE: 19370605. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 19370605 
*

 Dating the name Trademark to June 5, 1937

 It's on the US Patent Office site...

 http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4008:ru2i34.5.119


----------



## epackage (Sep 18, 2012)

I also see this Bob, which shows the Squirt Logo and when it was first filed for this style for Trademark. Also look at the Owner and their locaton....

*Word Mark*  SQUIRT 

*Goods and Services* (EXPIRED) IC 032. US 045. G & S: NONALCOHOLIC GRAPEFRUIT DRINK AND BASES [AND SIRUPS AND EXTRACTS] FOR MAKING THE SAME. FIRST USE: 19371017. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 19371017 

*Mark Drawing Code* (3) DESIGN PLUS WORDS, LETTERS, AND/OR NUMBERS

*Design Search Code* 01.15.08 - Raindrop (a single drop); Single drop (rain, tear, etc.); Teardrop (a single drop)
 01.15.25 - Coal; Dust; Light rays; Liquids, spilling; Pouring liquids; Sand; Spilling liquids
 26.03.28 - Miscellaneous designs with overall oval shape, including amoeba-like shapes and irregular ovals; Oval shape (miscellaneous overall shape) 

*Serial Number* 71415203

*Filing Date* January 24, 1939

*Current Basis* 1A 

*Original Filing Basis* 1A 

*Change In Registration* CHANGE IN REGISTRATION HAS OCCURRED

*Registration Number* 0367659 

*Registration Date* May 23, 1939

*Owner (REGISTRANT)* Squirt Company, The UNKNOWN UNITED STATES P. O. Box 1 428 North Broadway Milwaukee WISCONSIN


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

Jim ~

 Thanks. Every little bit helps.

 Maybe the June 5, 1937 date is when it was first filed by Citrus Club and November 2, 1937 is when it was approved/registered. The wording ...

 "*BEVERAGES*, NAMELY NON-ALCOHOLIC SOFT *DRINKS* AND *BASES* FOR MAKING THE SAME"

 ... "seems" to indicate a product and not a name. But are we sure? What's confusing is the wording on the 1939 patent, which reads in part ...

 "The trade-mark has been used continuously and applied to the goods, in the applicant's business and in the business of it's predessor, H. B. Bishop, distributor since October 17, 1937. Applicant is the owner of trade-mark Registration 351,623, dated November 2, 1937.

 With the key words being ...

 1.  trade-mark
 2.  used continuously
 3.  applied to the goods

 Which suggest to me that some form of *label* was used by Citrus Club in 1937 and that that's what it's referring to and not the syrup/concentrate. This is why I am so intent on finding the specifics regarding the 1937 numbers, which hopefully will explain things once and for all.

 Regarding the Milwaukee, Wisconsin address, I have seen it before but never able to determine exactly what year(s) it is associated with. I'm going to check it now on Google Earth and see if I can determine whether it is/was a bottling plant or an office.

 Thanks again.

 I'll be back!

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's a Google Earth picture of what the intersection at 428 North Broadway looks like today. Definitely not an industrial district and no doubt an office location for the Squirt Company at one time. But when?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

Or ... and I just thought of this, because of the P.O. Box 1, "maybe" the location is for a Post Office. I'm going back to Google Earth and take another look around and see if I can find a Post Office and/or the exact building.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

The last picture I posted was facing south. This one is facing north and taken from the 300 block. The tall brick building on the right is the only building in the even-numbers of the 400 block. In fact, the number on the front of the building is 400. Odd numbers would be on the left side of the street. And yet, when I "drive" along using the street view feature and go past the 400 building, there are no other buildings on that side of the street. If simply goes under the freeway overpass and then enters the 500 block. So two things are possible ...

 1.  The number 428 is a suite in the 400 building, which says "Commission House" on the front and appears to be either offices, apartments, or both. The ground floor entrance definitely looks commercial and not residential.

 Or ...

 2.  At one time there was a 428 building, which was possibly a Post Office, but was torn down when they constructed the freeway.

 But whichever the case, no doubt it was an office location or an old Post Office and not a bottling plant. But I'm still confused about the date as to when the Squirt Company had an office or P.O. Box there. ???

 Bob

 Commision House - 400 North Broadway - Milwaukee, Wisconsin


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's the front of the building where the number 400 is above the awning on the left and "Commission House" above ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

Check this out! I just received it about ten minutes ago ...

 Dear Mr. Brown,

 Your question was forwarded to the Arizona State Archives.  Archives staff will research two weeks of a requested newspaper for $10.  If you would like us to search the newspaper for you, please fill out and return the following form:

 http://www.azlibrary.gov/archives/documents/pdf/Newspaper%20reference%20policy.pdf

 Another alternative is to contact your local library and see if they participate in interlibrary loan.  With interlibrary loan, a library will lend your local library the newspaper microfilm that you request.  You may then search the microfilm on your own.  If you wish to use interlibrary loan, your local library will have to initiate the request.

 The Phoenix area had two main newspapers during the 1930s.  The Arizona Republic and the Phoenix Gazette.  Both newspapers covered the greater Phoenix area.

 Sincerely,

 Laura Palma-Blandford

 Archivist

 Arizona History and Archives Division

 Arizona State Library, Archives and Public Records

 1901 W Madison St.

 Phoenix, AZ 85009

 602-926-3720

 602-256-7982 (FAX)

 www.lib.az.us/archives


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

PS ~

 I'm going to submit the form for $10.00 and see what they can find. But I need to be specific in what I have them search for because I only want to do this once. I'll probably have them search for old ads and/or anything that pertains to Citrus Club. We already know the Squirt sugar beet part of it, which I don't think would help us much now. Does anyone want to make a prediction as to whether or not they find an old ad for Citrus Club?

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

PS ~ PS

 I forgot to mention that the form is printable and needs to me "mailed" with a check or money order, which I intend to do but it will likely take awhile before I hear back from them. I'll let everyone know when I do. I have a printer so there's no problem there. 

 Bob


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 18, 2012)

What 2 week window will you use for the search? I don't think you'll find a citrus club ad. That's strictly a guess.


----------



## epackage (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't see a Citrus Club ad in your future Bob, and that Two Week window really makes it that much harder. I hope something comes of it...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  squirtbob
> 
> What 2 week window will you use for the search? I don't think you'll find a citrus club ad. That's strictly a guess.


 

 Good question! Any suggestions?

 According to the records, the Citrus Club application was published on August 24, 1937. So I'm thinking maybe the first two weeks of September 1937 - October 1937 - November 1937 - December 1937 ... ????

 Yikes, almighty! More confusion!

 With the pdf form there is an email address which says for me to contact them if I'm unsure which newspaper to search. So I'm going to start with that and go from there.  

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

Problem solved ...

 All we need is for about 26 members to submit a form, each requesting a differet two weeks for 1937, and several from 1938, and then we should have the entire date-range covered. There are only 52 weeks in a one year span. Thus, September of 1937 through August of 1938.

 Any volunteers?

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll keep my money in my pocket for research on Paterson bottles, but I'll continue to do what I can with my free research...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

I really don't expect any volunteers. This is a crap-shoot at best!

 Instead of emailing them I just called the phone number listed with the form and spoke with archivist Laura Palma. She was very helpful but did emphasize the search would need to be for a specific two week period. She said there were only two newspapers in Phoenix in 1937-38, The Phoenix Gazette and the Arizona Republic. She said once she received the form and $10.00 that she would search both newspapers for me. But that I definitely need a specific two weeks for them to do a search. If I want to expand the search I will need to submit a seperate form plus an additional $10.00 per form.

 Anyway, I'm leaning toward the first two weeks of June 1938 because by then Citrus Club should have had their act together enough to possibly be doing some advertising and/or serving/testing of their new concentrate/beverage in area drug stores/soda fountains. Plus it was probably as hot as blazes in June of 1938 and a good time to be serving a nice, new, refreshing grapefruit drink?

 Maybe ... ???

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Sep 18, 2012)

Your reasoning seems sound...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

The form is printed and partially filled out, the check written, the envelope addressed ... the only thing not filled in is the two week time frame. So let's think about this for a minute ...

 If Citrus Club did in fact test market their product, would it most likely have been before the patent date of August 1937 or after that date? My new logic leads me to suspect they must have at least "served" it before that date because by then they must have known they had a hit on their hands by already having served it locally. Thus the most logical reason why they filed for the patent in the first place. But the big question still remains unanswered ... "When would they have advertised it?" (If in fact they ever did) Before or after public acceptance? Remember ... they "filed" for the patent in June of 1937. August of 1937 was when the patent was "approved."

 Soooooo .... 

 If "before" then I'm going with the first two weeks of March 1937. Which is three months prior to the filing date. 

 If "after" then I'm going with the first two weeks of November 1937. Which is three months after the approval date.

 I'm beginning to think that by spring of 1938 they were already looking for a buyer (Herb Bishop) and that negotiations were under way for the sale of an already patented and publically tested product. 

 Soooooo ...

 Being as this is a shot in the dark no matter how you look at it, I just now decided to submit *two forms* ...

 One for the first two weeks of March 1937. And one for the first two weeks of November 1937. 

 That way I should have my bases covered on both ends.

 Maybe ... ???

 Keep your fingers crossed. The mailman comes in about an hour.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

PS ~

 Maybe the nice lady I spoke with, Laura Palma, will bend the rules for me because I'm now sending $20.00. And maybe she will do more searching for me than she normally would. I hope!

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Sep 18, 2012)

I look forward to what she finds...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

Jim ~

 Thanks. The mailman just came and I submitted the weeks I mentioned earlier which are ...

 1.  First two weeks of March 1937

 2.  First two weeks of November 1937

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

I just received another email from the Arizona archives ...

 This one was to inform me that the original archives department I contacted had forwarded my inquiry to another archives department, which of course we already know about and was the message I posted earlier. However, the new email I just got also had this to say ...

 We could probably find a listing for Citrus Club's incorporation, but nothing for the beverage as we do not maintain newspaper archives here. The brief search we conducted did not produce any federal trademarks, state trade names, or court cases that we could see involving the product. 

 Blah, blah, blah ... and then it went on to tell me about my message being forwarded to the newspaper department.

 But now I'm wondering about what they said regarding Citrus Club not having ...

 1.  A Federal Trademark
 2.  A State Trade Name
 3.  No Court Cases

 Hmmm ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

epackage / squirtbob / anyone

 I apologize if I appear obsessed with this, but it nags me when I can't make sense of something that seems so simple. Case in point ...

 You will be familar with the second link below but likely not with the first one. After opening and reading each, please see if you can answer my questions at the bottom.

 Both links are, I believe, from the same source and the same year, but from different volumes and different pages ...

 SOURCE >>> OFFICIAL GAZETTE OF THE UNITED STATES PATENT OFFICE ~ 1937

 VOLUME 481 - Page 251
 http://books.google.com/books?ei=-QhZUMT7Huf62gXUg4GoAw&sqi=2&id=Sze5CgFmsM0C&dq=citrus+club+squirt&q=squirt

 VOLUME 484 - PAGE 46
 http://books.google.com/books?ei=01RSUM2lOOHD2QXz6YGIBw&id=zc9DmlcJuq4C&dq=1937+citrus+club&q=citrus+club

 QUESTIONS:

 1.   Are both of these volumes actually from 1937 or written later and just refering to 1937?

 2.  If 1937, then how do we explain the term SQUIRT being used in 1937? That should not have occured until 1938 when Herb Bishop came along.

 And if Volume 251 is in fact from 1937, then that's a first for me to see Citrus Club and Squirt mentioned together prior to 1938-39.

 But if one or both volumes were published later than 1937, then I simply misunderstood it and stand corrected. 

 So, whatta ya think?

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's the main link and sub-link where I found Volume 481. But other than the snippet view for 1937 I don't see any other dates as to when it was published.

 https://www.google.com/search?tbm=bks&hl=en&q=citrus+club+squirt&btnG

 Official gazette of the United States Patent Office: Volume 481 
 Books.Google.comUnited States. Patent Office - 1937 - Snippet view
 49,854; Aug. 10. Citrus Club Products, Incorporated, Phoenix, Ariz. Base for Squirt. For a Base for Making a Grapefruit Drink. 49,855 ; Aug. 10. Clayton, A. C, Printing Company, St. Louis, Mo. Fine Footwear. For Footwear. 49,856-7 ; Aug. 10.


----------



## epackage (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is a link to volume 481 Bob, and yes 1937...

 http://archive.org/details/officialgazette480unit


----------



## epackage (Sep 18, 2012)

Volume 484, also 1937, just later in the year...

 http://archive.org/details/officialgazette484unit


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

Jim ~

 Thanks a lot!

 That's kind of what I thought. But how do we explain SQUIRT being mentioned in 1937?


----------



## epackage (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm guessing the name was an idea by the original person mixing up the extract that Herb Bishop tweeked and brought to fruition that he used as his own because the name seemed like a good one for the end product...All conjecture of course


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

Jim ~

 If you're thinking what I'm thinking, then we just changed the history books. SQUIRT wasn't established in 1938! It was established in *1937*!

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 18, 2012)

PS ~

 And by "established" I mean the first "documented use" of the word SQUIRT.


----------



## epackage (Sep 18, 2012)

I concur...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 19, 2012)

Just for the record ...

 From:  Official Gazette of the United States Patent Office

 Volume 481 - Page 251 - Dated 1937

 Which reads ...

 49,855--Title: BASE FOR SQUIRT. For a base for
 Making a Grapefruit Drink. Citrus Club Products,
 Incorporated, Phoenix, Ariz. Published May 28,
 1937

 Note: The May 28, 1937 date in the document is prior to when Citrus Club Incorporated was granted patent numbers ...

 394,123 ... August 24, 1937
 351,623 ... November 2, 1937


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 19, 2012)

There are now several ways to win this contest and receive a free acl book. Which are ...

 1.  Post a picture of an advertisement or any product item with "Citrus Club" Phoenix, Arizona on it.

 2.  Detailed information regarding Citrus Club Trademark Registration numbers ...

 394,123 - Dated August 24, 1937
 351, 623 - Dated November 2, 1937

 3.  Location and date of the first Squirt bottling plant. Even if it is one of several that began operation at the same time, providing it can be "confirmed."

 4.  A picture of any item, including bottles, advertisements, etc (non patent/trademark related) that are dated 1938 and can be confirmed.

 Note: I have been looking around for old Squirt advertisements and finding lots of the Little Squirt stuff circa 1941 and later, but not much of anything pre 1941. In fact, the ad pictured below is the only one I have found so far that is said to be from 1940. I may change the qualifying winner date (#4 above) to 1939 later on, but for the time being let's keep it at 1938.

 Thanks.

 SPB

 Unconfirmed 1940 Ad - Pre 1941 Little Squirt ... ???


----------



## epackage (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Bob, I just got off the phone with the Trademark office and there's no way to search those trademark registration numbers because once the trademarks run out and they are no longer refiled the paperwork for them is destroyed. So that avenue appears closed unless for some reason there was paperwork scanned and uploaded to the internet.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 19, 2012)

SquirtBob ~

 Somewhere along the line I believe either you or someone else mentioned an early Squirt bottle with the word Squirt unpainted and that it sure would be nice to see a picture of one. So I looked around and the only one I was able to find is the one pictured below on the bottom shelf. The person who posted the picture did not include any specifics or dates, nor any pictures of the back. Can you guesstimate from the picture how old it might be?

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 19, 2012)

Jim ~

 Thanks. We'll scratch that one off the list unless it happens to turn up somewhere.

 Bob


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 19, 2012)

SPB,

 I just noticed your post. Heading out the door. Do you have a picture of the back. I'll try to enlarge this later today and get back with you. Great work.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 19, 2012)

POSSIBLE CLUE ...

 Although this has already been mentioned, I thought I would emphasize that *every one* of the *early* Squirt bottle caps shown on the Crown Collectors Society International (CCSI) website are said to be marked with Sherman Oaks, California. However, it doesn't specify whether there was a bottling plant there at the time or if the name merely indicated that their corporate headquartes was located there. Nor does it give any specific dates for the caps. All it says in the history link is that Squirt was founded in 1938. 

 Anyway, I wanted to help everyone out by suggesting you take another look at Sherman Oaks as possibly being one of Squirt's first bottlers ... maybe? (Need confirmation).

 SPB

 Go to their search link and enter Squirt ...

 Link:  http://www.bottlecapclub.org/index.php 

 [ Date of Cap Unknown - But Early ]


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> POSSIBLE CLUE ...
> 
> ...


 Quick comment before I go. I'm not a cap collector, though I have seen them. The picture you posted is likely not the first., though it is early. My guess is that the earlier one was the same color and relative appearance without the listing of the contents on the cap. The earlier bottles had the contents listed on the back of the bottle ...once that was changed they started putting the contents on top of the cap. I'll check what I can for you later ...again a picture of the back of the bottles would help. Thanks


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 19, 2012)

SquirtBob ~

 1.  There was no picture or description of the back of the non-painted Squirt bottle. 

 2.  Your eyes must be better than mine. I don't see the "contents" on any of the older caps from the CCSI site.

 But there was this one with nothing on it except Squirt and Reg. U.S. Pat. Off. ... However, still no date or specific bottler info, other than the Sherman Oaks reference again. ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 19, 2012)

Just for the record ...

 The earliest Squirt bottle listed on gono.com is 1940 from Kansas City, Missouri


----------



## epackage (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm assuming that the earliest Squirt bottles are the ones with just the yellow graphic and that the word Squirt in Red is later??


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 19, 2012)

Jim ~

 I'm not exactly sure either. I only know that the early one's have the script lettering. I have seen lots of the red lettered Squirt's from 1941. Is it the non-painted lettered one you are asking about? I'm curious about it, too. That, as well as the paper label one's. ???

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes Bob, the ones where the lettering that isn't red from paint but green because of the bottle itself... I also sent a email to the chamber of commerce in Sherman Oaks to see what they can tell me regarding Citrus Club Inc. and any bottling activity versus just an office...


----------



## epackage (Sep 19, 2012)

*YO BOB!!!!*

 I just got this, I highlighted an area in red that gives you some answers I believe...

*1937 Arizona Business Directory*

 Citrus Club Products Inc: listed in Phoenix; Mark B. Thompson, President; Edward W. Mehren secretary, 328 Security Bldg

*1937 city directory* 

 â€¢Mehren listing: shows him as vice-president of Citrus Club Prod. Inc.
 â€¢Thompson listing: shows him as an attorney but no mention that he worked for Citrus.
 â€¢Citrus Club listing: lists Mehren as v-p and his office at 328 Security Bldg; and lists another address of 1224 S. Central Ave.  

*1938 city directory*

 â€¢Mehren: no listing
 â€¢Citrus: no listing
 â€¢Thompson listing: shows him as an attorney but no mention that he worked for Citrus.

*Winter 1936-37 Telephone Directory*

 â€¢Citrus Club Products: phone listed for office at Security Bldg; listed in "yellow pages" under Beverages
 â€¢Mehren: home phone is in Glendale (no address)
 â€¢Thompson: office phone the same at Citrus Club phone; home phone in Phoenix

*Summer 1937 Telephone Directory*

*Citrus Club Produts: two phones listed - one for the Security Bldg office and one for the Citrus Club Products plant at 909 E. Madison
 â€¢Citrus Club Products yellow pages:two listings -  909 E. Madison and the phone number* the second entry lists the name of the company then states "Manufacturers of Grapefruit Bases and Beverages then lists the Security Bldg number
 â€¢Mehren: two listings - one for the Security Bldg office and a home phone in Peoria
 â€¢Thompson: two listings - same as the winter 1936-37

*Winter 1937-38 Telephone Directory*

 â€¢Citrus: no listing
 â€¢Mehren: home phone only
 â€¢Thompson: home phone only

 Summer 1938 Telephone Directory

 â€¢Citrus: no listing
 â€¢Mehren: home listing
 â€¢Thompson: no listing




 Best regards,




 Susan

 Susan M. Irwin

 Certified Archivisit & Librarian

 Arizona Historical Society - Papago Park

 1300 N. College Ave.

 Tempe, AZ 85281

 480-929-0292 Ext 174


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 19, 2012)

Jim ~

 Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!

 In a nutshell, the listing I like best and pretty much sums it up is...

 "*Manufacturers of Grapefruit Bases and Beverages*"

 Which sure as heck suggest to me they must have had a bottle or container of some type, don't ya think?

 It sure would be nice to get ahold of one of those old directories and/or some scanned pictures from one. That would be worth a million bucks to see!

 Thanks a jillion.

 Bob

 PS ~ I have more comments to make, but want to research some of the new addresses and info first. Plus, I have a battle going on outside with about a trillion ants that I need to take care of today before they invade my house.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 19, 2012)

But before I deal with the ants, here's a Google Earth picture of what the Phoenix, Arizona 900 block of East Madison looks like today ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey Jim ~

 I'm taking a quick brake from my ant war just long enough to declare the following ... (If A-B.Net doesn't superceed it)

 On behalf of myself, Sodapopbob, and member epackage, I officially list the material contained in this Squirt forum thread as ...

*COPYRIGHTED* [sm=thumbup.gif]

 Officiated this day of September 19, 2012

 SPB


----------



## epackage (Sep 19, 2012)

[]


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Just for the record ...
> 
> The earliest Squirt bottle listed on gono.com is 1940 from Kansas City, Missouri


 SPB,
 I just looked at the site mentioned (gono.cm). I could not find the bottle you reference.  The pictures I did see contained one bottle that would likely date from the mid 40's.  The last red cap that you posted is probably one of, in not the earliest cap. It contains no information relative to the contents. That's because it's on the back of the bottle. When the stopped putting on the back of the bottle, they started putting around the circular edge of the top.


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> SquirtBob ~
> 
> ...


 SPB, This bottle is dated 1941 and the cap shown would go with it. Notice that the contents is listed on the back of the bottle but not on the cap.  I can post a 1944 and you would see no contents on the bottle but it would appear like the other cap you posted.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 19, 2012)

SB ~

 Gono.com has several categories and ways of listing things. The 1940 bottle is listed in the boxed line text but is not pictured.

 All things considered, it still looks to me as if there should be at least a few 1938 bottles as well as numerous 1939 bottles. But finding a 1938 (if they exist) might be easier said then done. 

 Thanks for the ongoing education. It's actually starting to sink in.

 The search continues for "anything" dated 1938.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 19, 2012)

1937 city directory 

 â€¢Citrus Club ... and lists another address of 1224 S. Central Ave.


----------



## epackage (Sep 19, 2012)

I forgot to highlight that...oops


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey SquirtBob ~

 I just bought this Squirt bottle on the internet for $3.95. It's not in the greatest shape but it's different than the ones I have been looking at. It has "The Grapefruit Drink" on the lower portion of the front label. Plus the seller described the makers mark as a G in a square so I know it's a Glenshaw Glass bottle. I do not know the lip code yet but will when it arrives. Another thing about it that I like is that it appears to be a much lighter shade of greeb. Anyhoo, whatta ya think? Any info or predictions on the date?

 It's from Ortonville, Minn.

 Thanks.

 Bob

 [ Closeups To Follow ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

[ Front ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

[ Back ]


----------



## epackage (Sep 20, 2012)

...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

Right on! [sm=thumbup1.gif]

 Shipped from the Glendale, Arizona grapefruit concentrate plant to the Sherman Oaks, California *bottling* plant. 

 SPB


----------



## epackage (Sep 20, 2012)

I've contacted the owner of this Squirt, which I think is the first style, hopefully he gets back to me with the numbers on the base...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing but couldn't find one like it when I looked around today, nor any information about it. Might be the one!

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

PS ~

 I've lost track of the link which shows the long list (with the black & white drawings) of all the early Squirt trademark logos. If anyone has it handy please post it. 

 Thanks

 Bob


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> [ Back ]
> l


 You must have been a detective or researcher...anyway this site really benefits from your WORK. I have seen the bottles that are marked "The Grapefruit Drink" on the lower part of the bottle. Sometimes the lettering is in red. I'd like to have one and will have to find something trade worthy for you. Anyway, since you know it's a Glenshaw bottle,  I'm pretty confident that you will find a letter in the O to R range, and my first pick will be "P" 1944.  It is a relatively early bottle but not as early as the others I've posted.


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I've contacted the owner of this Squirt, which I think is the first style, hopefully he gets back to me with the numbers on the base...


 Thank for posting this picture. This bottle like the one posted by SPB will also be dated closer to the mid 40's. I think the earliest bottle we've seen was the one posted that had black lettering and had an OI date, which I think was 1939. I have been unable to get further info from that owner.


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 20, 2012)

Mid 1940's. Could I interest you in another wager epackage? []


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> SquirtBob ~
> 
> ...


 I think all the Squirt bottles in this picture were mid 40's. I increased the image size but resolution went down. Too bad we can't see the back or bottom of the bottles.


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> SquirtBob ~
> 
> ...


 Sorry, last post was referring to this picture sent by SPB.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

SquirtBob ~

 QUESTION(s):  Based on everything you know about Squirt, would you say ...

 1.  Yes, there are 1938 bottles.

 2.  No, there are no 1938 bottles.

 3.  The earliest bottles are 1939.

 4.  Don't know for certain.

 The same applies to advertising ...

 1.  Have you ever seen a 1938 Squirt ad? 

 2.  And/or "anything" related to Squirt in 1938? (Except for the numerous references stating that's when the company was established). 

 Thanks.

 SPB


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> There are now several ways to win this contest and receive a free acl book. Which are ...
> 
> ...


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 20, 2012)

The 1940 Glenshaw bottle matches the content of the 1940 ad that you posted spb. This would be consistent and would have been done before lil squirt came on the scene.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

SB ~

 Thanks. 

 Exactly what "content" information are you referring to? Do you mean the fluid contents or the wording in the ad and on the bottle? And exactly what does the wording say on the back of the bottle?

 Thanks again.

 Bob


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> SquirtBob ~
> 
> ...


 SPB
 These are all things I'm working on and trying to discern for you and the rest of the folks on this site. I'll say this I think we may find a bottle from 1938. I believe the earliest one I've seen is the one you posted from Brandon Bottles and that appears to be 1939 to me.  The ad you posted relative to Squirt being a mixer I take to be from 1940 and it would match up with the previous comments made relative to that.  I have not seen an ad prior to that and it's worth searching for because of picture of a 1938 or 1939 bottle is going to help us.


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> SB ~
> 
> ...


 Sorry for the confusion. I should not have used the word content this time since it is a word that also appears on the back of the bottle.  What I meant was the content of the ad that you posted, which clearly shows Squirt as a mixer and a drink, matches what appears on the top of the back of my bottle from 1940, specifically "A DRINK - A MIXER". I have never seen that on another squirt bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

SB ~

 Soooo ...

 Then the key words are ... "*A DRINK - A MIXER*"

 Which most likely will be on anything from 1938 thru 1940 ... right? 

 Bob


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 20, 2012)

> Then the key words are ... "A DRINK - A MIXER"
> 
> Which most likely will be on anything from 1938 thru 1940 ... right?


I think that would be somewhere from 1934 up anyway. I'm not sure anyone would promote a "MIXER" during the rotgut, questionable content, prohibition era of the stuff that might kill you. That's when "MIXERS" became very popular. They had to cover the taste of the stuff.[][]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

I am currently working on ...

 The Squirt Company
 4610 Van Nuys Blvd.
 Sherman Oaks, CA.

 Notice in this new Google Earth picture that it is currently a facility called "Public Storage." I called the phone number on the sign and have already spoken to the clerk who was there today, but he wasn't much help and said he never even heard of Squirt soda pop. However, he did give me the phone number to their corporate headquarters who I also called. After speaking briefly with the operator, she transferred me to their public relations department where I left a brief message on their voice mail. Hopefully I will hear back from someone soon. But I was able to confirm one thing already ... Part of the address for that Public Storage facility is definitely ...

 4610 Van Nuys Blvd.
 Sherman Oaks, CA.

 Their smaller office on the left is 4616 Van Nuys Blvd. 

 SPB

 [ Not sure yet if this is an original building or built after Squirt moved out - nor whether it was a bottling facility or offices ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's another ad I found and is similar to that other one. This too is said to be circa 1940. Plus it said that it was a bottle "topper" and that when folded/rounded properly that the arrow pointed to the bottle label ...


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Here's another ad I found and is similar to that other one. This too is said to be circa 1940. Plus it said that it was a bottle "topper" and that when folded/rounded properly that the arrow pointed to the bottle label ...


 Another great find. Notice the "Tart-Sweet" mention twice in the ad. Remember in a previous post I located  that this was listed on the trademark site as first used by Squirt in 1940. I've only been able to confirm it on 1940 and 1941 bottles.  The little "mixer people" must pre-date lil squirt. Think I'll go have a squirt ...plain.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

Reads ...

 The Squirt Co., Beverly
 Hills, Cal., 1938-51

 (1938 until 1951) [sm=thumbup.gif]

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's the theatre building again and former Squirt address ...

 The Squirt Company
 8438 Wilshire Blvd.
 Beverly Hills, CA.

 Who (I believe) had an office in what was called "the tower offices and luxury suites."

 Here are a couple of links that will tell you more about the history of the building, includinding that it was once called the "Fox Wilshire." It didn't become the "Saban" until 2009 when it was renovated and re-opened. And even though the address is correct, the history does not mention anything about the Squirt Company.

 https://sites.google.com/site/wilshiremoviepalaces/wilshire-theatre

 http://lahtf.org/2010-all-about-fox-wilshire.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

Just for the record ...

 This little Squirt ad is said to be dated January 1, 1941. Notice Little Squirt had dark hair at the time (Registration Pending U.S. Patent Office) and at the bottom it has "The Squirt Company - Beverly Hills, Calif." (Plus other tid-bits of interesting information).


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 20, 2012)

Great ad. Wish it was in color. It certainly matches the 1941 bottle.


> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Just for the record ...
> 
> This little Squirt ad is said to be dated January 1, 1941. Notice Little Squirt had dark hair at the time (Registration Pending U.S. Patent Office) and at the bottom it has "The Squirt Company - Beverly Hills, Calif." (Plus other tid-bits of interesting information).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's what the "Fox Wilshire Theatre / Office / Suites / Tower"  looked like in the 1930s ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

Also worthy of researchig are ...

 Herbert Bishop and Edward Mehren ... 

 Based on all the evidence and what appeared to be a rapid expansion of the Squirt Company in just a few short years, it appears that our former Wisconsin cheese maker must have had a ton of money and a lot of business savy. Perhaps Edward Mehren did, too.

 SPB


----------



## epackage (Sep 20, 2012)

Actually that last ad doesn't call him "Little Squirt" it's just Squirt, and you were right squirtbob the bottle I posted is a 1945 example...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

For future reference ...

 Herbert B Bishop - *Milwaukee*, Wisconsin


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

For future and advanced research ...

 As far as I'm concerned, the Squirt trail begins in 1937 and ends in 1977. (40 years)

 Herb Bishop sold Squirt to to a Holland Michigan based bottler named Brooks Products in 1977 and in 1983 they introduced Diet Squirt, the first soft drink in the United States to be sweetened with aspartame. A& W Beverages purchased the brand in 1986 and with a commitment to marketing it became the fastest growing soft drinks in America in 1987 and sales continued to grow every year after. The Squirt brand is now part of the Plano, Texas-based Dr Pepper Snapple Group, Inc., that markets more than 50 beverage brands throughout North America.

 Brooks Family - Holland, Michigan

 http://www.mlive.com/business/west-michigan/index.ssf/2011/09/hollands_former_beverage_ameri.html


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey Bob,

 The Fox Wilshire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 was a magnificent venue. I've seen both films and concerts there.

 Haim Saban, the man that brought you the Mighty Morphin Power Rangers, I'm not so keen on.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

Surf ~

 Thanks for stopping by.

 Interesting. I may have driven by that theatre years ago but don't recall if I did. I noticed on the marquee in your picture that it was showing "Monkey Business" at the time. I just watched that the other night on TCM. It stars Cary Grant and Ginger Rogers and was released in 1952.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

Correction ...

 I could be wrong about the "Monkey Business" movie. I now think the one on the marquee is a different one with the Marks brothers from the 1930s.

 Anyhoo, historic and cool looking building.

 Bob


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Actually that last ad doesn't call him "Little Squirt" it's just Squirt, and you were right squirtbob the bottle I posted is a 1945 example...


 So far I'm batting 1000. What did we bet this time?


----------



## epackage (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't believe we bet anything this time, what version of the bottle do you think is earlier than this version, I don't see another in this post..


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I don't believe we bet anything this time, what version of the bottle do you think is earlier than this version, I don't see another in this post..


 I believe the 1939 bottle of Brandon Bottles that Sodapopbob posted in my Squirt bottles thread is the earliest squirt bottle I've seen.  It would be very interesting to be able to see the back of it but I've been unable to make contact. Hopefully a 1938 bottle will show up sometime soon.  I certainly believe they were produced ...it is uncertain to me if they are painted label or paper label or perhaps we may even see both. I knew I forgot to place that bet!


----------



## epackage (Sep 20, 2012)

I see it Bob, did anyone ask Brandon what the missing acl says when held up to the light? I'm thinking they must have gone to just the yellow acl with no other colors during the war to save money maybe??


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

Here! Is everyone happy now? (Lol)(Just kidding)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

BASE


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I see it Bob, did anyone ask Brandon what the missing acl says when held up to the light? I'm thinking they must have gone to just the yellow acl with no other colors during the war to save money maybe??


 I've emailed him but so far have not gotten a response. That's an interesting thought relative to your 1945 bottle. It would be interesting to check if that held true for that year. I have a 1944 and it have the red script as do all my other earlier ones.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

Possible first Squirt bottle with paper label ... ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

Although this label is a quart size, it appears to be the same, but not sure because I can't find a picture of another 7 oz bottle.


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Possible first Squirt bottle with paper label ... ???


 I think it is possible. It would be great if the label could be blown to see if it matches the label you posted. Better yet would be to see the bottom and the back.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 21, 2012)

The reason I am posting this link is to illustrate the rapid growth of the Squirt company once it left the starting gate. Of course we know that by early 1940 Squirt was everywhere. What's interesting about the information on the link is that it states the Squirt company added 47 new bottlers between January 1, 1940 and May 15, 1940. That's an average of about 12 bottlers per month. The information is from a 1940 Copyright Entries Catalog - and published during the second have of the year. It list the Squirt company as being in Beverly Hills at the time (1940).

 http://books.google.com/books?id=JnlaAAAAIAAJ&pg=PA927&lpg=PA927&dq=squirt+beverly+hills+california&source=bl&ots=lIHZTfdHS_&sig=ioT1aActbS39wRNkVVFWrj1ke3o&hl=en&sa=X&ei=M6JWUP60HInE2gW4roCoBA&ved=0CFAQ6AEwCDgK#v=onepage&q=squirt%20beverly%20hills%20california&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 21, 2012)

These two links will confirm that the Glendale, California Squirt *Bottling* company was not started until 1947. So we can scratch that one off the list as a possible first bottler. Which, unless I am forgetting one of the locations, only leaves the Sherman Oaks location as a possible for one of the first California bottlers. Surely the Fox Wilshire theatre wasn't a bottling plant! Yep, I'm placing my money on Sherman Oaks, which is the people I called today and left a voice mail with, but who never called me back ... yet.

 SPB

  http://california.14thstory.com/squirt-bottling-company-of-glendale-inc.html#ixzz26ksiKakp

 http://www.bizapedia.com/ca/SQUIRT-BOTTLING-COMPANY-OF-GLENDALE-INC.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 21, 2012)

We can also scratch Sherman Oaks, California as a first-first bottler. That location wasn't started until 1946. See address in upper right of link page ...

 So where-o-where did they first bottle Squirt? Danged if I know!

 SPB

 http://california.14thstory.com/the-squirt-company.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 21, 2012)

This one at least mentions "*bottled and canned*" at the Sherman Oaks location and is from 1973. I believe they were located there from 1946 until 1977 when the Squirt company sold to the Brooks family in Holland, Michigan at that time.

 Based on the bottles we've been seeing from the midwest, I suspect Herb Bishop had connections back there in the late 1930s and early 40s and possibly could have started bottling in that region. It's possible that the 1940s Beverly Hills address was just an office for west cost opperations, but that they didn't start bottling out west until the mid 40s. My next phase of research is to look in the area of Herb Bishop's home state of *Michigan*.

 SPB

 I'm going to post the link on the next page because it's one of those long ones. But here's the snippet from it ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 21, 2012)

Link where I found snippet from 1973, which is the only one I've found for Sherman Oaks that uses the word "bottled."

 http://books.google.com/books?id=pP4WAQAAMAAJ&q=squirt+company+sherman+oaks+ca&dq=squirt+company+sherman+oaks+ca&source=bl&ots=3mbLOEFL6t&sig=_nwgFaW82Mwze8o32wgfIiG5Tb0&hl=en&sa=X&ei=uf1bULu1G4fD2QXRmoDIBQ&ved=0CEQQ6AEwBjgK


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 21, 2012)

I thought this was interesting. It refers to someone who ...

 "Borrowed twenty-five hundred dollars back in 1938 and started Squirt."

 I haven't been able to find the rest of the article yet, but pretty sure that "someone" was Herb Bishop. The article is from ...

 The New Yorker, Volume 24, Part 1 - 1948


----------



## epackage (Sep 21, 2012)

For $5.99 you can read the article if you go to the New Yorker site...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> For $5.99 you can read the article if you go to the New Yorker site...


 
 Jim ~

 Exactly which New Yorker site are you referring to? The one where I found the snippet or a different one?

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Sep 21, 2012)

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/covers/1948/

 I'm guessing June 12th would be volume 24.....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 21, 2012)

There is a June 12, 1948 copy available on ebay right now for $30.00. I just contacted the seller and asked him to check for the Squirt related article. I'll let you know what he has to say.

 Bob

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110503960386&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 21, 2012)

Read what the current owners (DR Pepper - Snapple Group) have to say about Squirt's history. Even they refer to Citrus Club as ...

 ... a regionally popular non-carbonated soft drink.

 Surely they must know the facts and wouldn't just post second-hand and unconfirmed information. Don't ya think? Which continues to make me believe there must be "something" out there with Citrus Club printed on it besides some old telepnone directories.

  http://www.drpeppersnapplegroup.com/brands/squirt/

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 21, 2012)

I wonder what the story is on this embossed/non-acl Capitol Beverages bottle? The only thing similar I know about is a Capitol Club (undated) cardboard sign I have and that Capitol Club made acl bottles. But not sure about this fully embossed bottle with Squirt Beverage Company on the base. Is Capitol Beverages and Capitol Club the same company ot different? 

 http://www.chosi.org/bottles/capitol/capitol.htm

 This is an 8" clear crown top bottle with a stippled surface, embossed:
 Front: Capitol BEVERAGES
 Back: Capitol BEVERAGES
 Bottom: SQUIRT BEV CO / 6 1/2 FL OZ / 697-2 / WASHINGTON, D.C.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 21, 2012)

I just received a reply from the ebay seller regarding the June 12, 1948 New Yorker magazine. He said ...

 "I do not see that article in this issue"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 21, 2012)

Just for the record ...

 Here's my Capitol Club sign.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 21, 2012)

I sent the ebay seller another message and asked him to check his five December issues. Who knows, maybe Volume 24 means the twelth month. He'll probably tell me to go fly a kite. (Lol) But I did say I might buy it if he finds the Squirt article I am looking for. I guess we'll soon find out.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 21, 2012)

I apologize for this bombardment of postings today, but there's really nothing new about that. It's just that I like to strike while the iron is hot and while I have the time. Anyway, I sent an inquiry to the Chosi.com site and asked if they knew the date on the Capitol/Squirt bottle. If it's super early, say 1938 or 39, then it might be another clue to add to the pile.

 Later

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Sep 21, 2012)

I picked that issue of the New Yorker because it was the 24th issue that year, I don't know how else they would go about chronicling them


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I picked that issue of the New Yorker because it was the 24th issue that year, I don't know how else they would go about chronicling them


 
 I agree and expressed the same thing to the seller. But I'm not sure how close he actually looked for the article. I haven't heard back on the second message I sent him and he probably thinks I'm a nut. Maybe I am. (Lol).

 By the way, I got a call from the storage people in Sherman Oaks and they basically told me that their company records were not avilable to the general public and that I would have to look elsewhere for that informtion. And when I tried to ask her some basic questions she just repeated the same thing so I thanked her and hung up.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 21, 2012)

I received a message from Mike Cianciosi and he sent me this picture of the base on his Capitol Beverages bottle, which was made by Glenshaw Glass. He didn't realize that until I informed him and sent him the Glenshaw date code chart. He's checking for the letter on the lip as I write this and hope to hear back from him soon.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 21, 2012)

From Mike's website ...

 Company Names, addresses, dates:

   Squirt Beverage Co, 750 10th Street, SE Washington DC (1942) <<< 
   Squirt Bottling Co, 750 10th Street, SE Washington DC (1943-1946) <<< 
   Capitol Club Gingerale Co, 750 10th St. SE, Washington DC (1948-1949) 
   Joe Louis Punch Co, 750 10th St. SE, Washington DC (1948-1949) 


 Although Squirt started up fairly early in Washington D.C., the 1942 through 1947 dates are certainly not the earliest we've seen. I'm still waiting to hear from him regarding the Glenshaw lip code, which will likely be 1942 at the earliest.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 22, 2012)

I know we have been down this alley before, but the one snippet that keeps calling me back for more is this one where it says ...

 Grapefruit *drink* and bases and sirups and extracts for making same.

 Question: 

 Why would they use the word drink and then also use bases-sirups-extracts if there wasn't a *drink* in their product line?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 22, 2012)

PS ~

 The point I'm trying to emphasize now and from page one of this thread is, if Citrus Club Products Incorporated was *manufacturing* grapefruit bases, syrups and extracts, then they must have been *serving* and/or *distributing* it. And as much as I would like to find some type of extract bottle or container with their name on it, the real thing I am looking for is proof that it was at least served or distributed. After all, why else would they produce it if not to sell it? 

 Did you know the grapefruit harvest is seasonal? I'm still researching this but know that grapefruit are only picked during the months of ...

 SPB


----------



## epackage (Sep 22, 2012)

The Florida Department of Citrus states "the primary varieties of Florida grapefruit are Ruby Red, Pink, Thompson, Marsh and Duncan. The fresh grapefruit season typically runs from October through June


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 22, 2012)

The season for grapefruit depends on where the grapefruits are growing. In Arizona and California, the peak season is January to June, but in Florida and Texas, the season is October to June.

 The reason I mention this is because I was reading some stuff about Squirt concentrate producers being the busiest during certain months of the year and that the parent company tried to promote advertising campaigns during that time because of the surplus left over from the previous season. Meaning ... Citrus Club was probably the busiest from January to June and that that's when they likely did their most advertising. Providing they even did any producing or advertising ... ??? 

 Bob


----------



## Conch times (Sep 22, 2012)

I found this guy the other day, he's pretty beat up but there seems to be a lot of them in this post so I thought someone would like it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 23, 2012)

Ct ~

 Thanks for sharing. Your bottle appears to be 1940s. Unless you already know, if you provide us with the marks/letters/numbers on the base, we should be able to date when it was made.

 SPB

 Here's another one of those "Happy Mixer Glass" ads said to be dated 1940 ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 23, 2012)

Although I cannot speak for anyone else, and as much as I hate to admit it, I have come to the conclusion that further Internet searching is likely not going to produce the specific information I have been looking for regarding the early days of Squirt. You wouldn't believe the hours I have devoted to this only to discover the same basic information repeated over and over again. It's starting to look as though no one has all of the answers and possibly never even looked for them until now. However, this doesn't mean the answers aren't out there "somewhere." It simply indicates to me that in order to find them we'll have to look beyond the Internet. Either that or sign up on one or more of the numerous pay-for newspaper / magazine / historical archives sites and see what can be found there. Another possibility would be to contact (which I intend to do) the current owners of Squirt, namely the Dr Pepper/Snapple/Sweppes Group, and see if they are able to help. And as a last resort would be to hunt down and contact as many still living individuals who were around and/or worked for the Squirt Company way-back-when and see what information they can provide. But whichever the avenue of pursuit, it suggest a monumental task for whoever follows through with it. And whether that person turns out to be me or someone else still remains to be seen. In the meantime, the contest will continue until the October 12th deadline. We should all know by now what is required to win, but for those who have forgotten, this reminder will bring you up to date ...

 Proof of ...

 1.  Citrus Club's existence beyond old telephone directories and the like that show it as genuine distributor of their product to the public in either a concentrate form or bottled or served at drugstore type soda fountains.

 2.  The Squirt Company's first bottler even if it was one of several.

 3.  Anything beyond a general reference indicating that Squirt was in fact bottled and advertised as early as 1938. 

 Note: 
 Brandon's bottle does not count because it appears to be a 9 on the base and not an 8, neither of which have been verified even though several attempts have been made.

 I highly suspect Squirt's first bottles had the blue paper label like the one pictured below. But since another one like it, or any specific details regarding it have not surfaced yet, even it is questionable.

 If I have forgotten anything in the proof list above , please let me know. Otherwise ...

 "The search continues ... "

 Thanks again to all, especially epackage and squirtbob.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 23, 2012)

I came across the following site recently but not sure if it automatically updates itself or not. I call it an eBay shortcut. Check it out and enter other searches to test it ...

 Bob

 http://picclick.com/Collectibles/Advertising/Soda/Squirt/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 30, 2012)

I haven't posted to this thread lately and thought I'd do this update ...

 1.  It will be 14 days this coming Tuesday that I mail the forms to the Arizona newspaper archives regarding a search for anything related to Citrus Club from 1937. I haven't heard from them yet but hope to this week. The lady I spoke with initially said inquiries of this sort take about two weeks.

 2.  Although I continue to search, I have been unable to find a single Squirt ad from 1938. In fact, other than patent/trademark dates and Brandon's unconfirmed bottle, I can't even find a advertisement, (magazine or otherwise) from 1939. And even the 1940 ads are somewhat questionable. It isn't until 1941 that the ads start showing up in substantial numbers. Thus, until such time as a confirmed 1939 Squirt advertisement presents itself, I am no longer going to "assume" that Squirt was on market shelves at that time. As crazy as it sounds, it's possible that Squirt was not marketed until 1940 - and possibly not substantionally until 1941. Of course, more research is needed in order to either confirm or refute this one way or another.

 3  I never did hear back from the ebay seller regarding the 1948 New Yorker magazines where, in one of them the article is supposed to be where I found the reference stating "someone" who borrowed $2,500 to start the Squirt company. Most likely it was referring to Herb Bishop, but until it can be confirmed I am not going to assume that information either.

 Hopefully I will receive something informative from the newspaper people this week. In the meantime ...

 The search continues!

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 30, 2012)

PS ~

 Just because a soda bottle is embossed on the base with a particular date, (in this case 1939), doesn't necessarily mean it was distributed that same year. Bottles made in December 1939 could easily have been filled and distributed the following year, 1940. The older I get and the more research I do, the less likely I am to "assume" anything.

 Bob


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 30, 2012)

> Just because a soda bottle is embossed on the base with a particular date, (in this case 1939), doesn't necessarily mean it was distributed that same year. Bottles made in December 1939 could easily have been filled and distributed the following year, 1940. The older I get and the more research I do, the less likely I am to "assume" anything.


Or vice versa Bob. I've suspected that the "bootleg Moses" bottles had the mold made in 41 for the production in '42 on the base. It doesn't quite explain the missing maker mark but I think it had something to do with putting out something before the molds were turned in for scrap. Anyway, the Pearl Harbor attack got in the way.
 Tine to call the History Detectives, great show!!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 1, 2012)

Here's something you don't see every day. In fact, until today I have never seen one!

*SQUIRT SYRUP/CONCENTRATE/BASE BOTTLE* ...  

 One Gallon Jug. Brown Glass. Lid Reads (in part) Bottlers Base For Squirt - The Squirt Company - Beverly Hills, Calif. U.S.A. 1941 - Has image of "Little Squirt" character on it. Originally had a paper label, but is missing.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 1, 2012)

Official Announcement ...

 This is to inform everyone I am giving up the search on the "free" Internet for articles, advertisements, and/or anything related to ...

 1. 1937-1938 Citrus Club Products Incorporated.

 2. 1938-1939 Squirt.

 After untold hours of searching I am convinced the above specifics and advertisements are not going to be found on the Internet. At least not for free. Which means the only alternative I believe I or anyone else has in finding that information is to ...

 1.  Sign up on one or more pay for newspaper sites.

 2.  Search for and purchase (hard to find and expensive) National Bottler's Gazette type magazines from the era.

 Whether I do this or not still remains to be seen. But I do feel it is my only remaing recourse if I ever hope to find the answers I seek.

 Sincerely,

 Sodapopbob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 1, 2012)

Last but not least (For the time being) ...

 This is the earliest Squirt advertisement I am aware of - at least according to Gono.com. The *1941* date is not printed on it, but I will take their word for it for the time being. The so called 1940 ads I posted earlier which depict what I described as "The happy mixer glasses" are not confirmed yet. 

 SPB

 http://www.gono.com/museum2003/museum%20collect%20info/squirt/squirt.htm

 Notice it indicates ... Registration "Pending"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 1, 2012)

To update the record, here's one of the unconfirmed 1940 ads/bottle topper. So there you have it - two unconfirmed "possibles" from 1940 and 1941. But not a single *advertisement* from 1938-1939 that I am aware of ...


----------



## epackage (Oct 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Last but not least (For the time being) ...
> 
> ...


 This image gives me the feeling that the "Squirt" name was already Patented and that the "Squirt Character" wasn't given a registration yet thus the two different designations by each one Bob. Then they decided to go with "Lil Squirt" a year or two later....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 1, 2012)

Jim ~

 What you say makes sense. I just wish I had a confirmation on the date. It's possible that a portion of it was cropped off by Gono.com before they posted it, and can't imagine them saying 1941 if they weren't certain and just guessing. I have searched endlessly for the same ad to see if it contains a date but have not found one. It's also possible that it doesn't actually say 1941 but rather came from a magazine or newspaper that was dated. But which magazine or newspaper? That's the $64 question.

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 1, 2012)

I suspect it's an ad from a newspaper as well...


----------



## digdug (Oct 2, 2012)

This may help. It is the trade-mark registration from the U.S. Patent Office:
 Appled for trade-mark status on Ocotber 31, 1941 but was not a registerd trade-mark until 1943.


----------



## digdug (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is the paperwork for the first Squirt logo:


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 2, 2012)

digdug ~

 Thanks for sharing. 

 Even though some of that information was discussed previously, every little bid helps and ocassional reminders never hurt either. One reason I got slightly sidetracked on the "Little Squirt" aspect is because it was starting to look as if there was little else to report regarding Squirt's early days. And not wanting to keep going in circles, I inadvertently jumped ahead a few years in the hope of finding something useful there. However, that is about to change with what I am certain will be some never before revealed Squirt information I recently discovered, which I hope will knock everyone's socks off!

 Such as this ...

 http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=QwUtAAAAIBAJ&sjid=LtQFAAAAIBAJ&pg=6641,1809528&dq=squirt+company+1938&hl=en


 Which reads as follows ...

*The Miami Daily News ~ Sunday ~ December 7, 1941 ~ Page Two-F 

                                                                          SQUIRT FIRM GROWS RAPIDLY

    Blazing across the industrial headlines of America is the success story of two young men who less than four years ago had nothing but an idea. Today they head one of the fastest growing beverage industries in the United States. The Milwaukee cheese business had palled for young Herbert S. Bishop, recently graduated from Yale, and the headaches of grapefruit ranching had lost the first romance for Edward W. Mehren fresh from Notre Dame.

    And anyway, something had to be done with the surplus grapefruit from Mehren's ranch. So, in March, 1938, the two, who had been formerly associated in another business venture, decided to go into partnership and market a carbonated, tart-sweet grapefruit drink. They called the product Squirt. 

    Not to be depression daunted, they launched their new business. Bishop, with the help of one office employe, handled sales and advertising from Milwaukee. Mehren took care of production from Arizona. Both went out on the road to get franchised bottlers for their product. Sometimes they didn't even have a bottle of Squirt to offer their prospects. They sold them an idea. 

    The idea was terrific -- a drink that would reaily quench thirst. Most carbonated beverages were sweet, made you thirstier than you were before unless you followed them with a drink of water. Here was a healthful drink with a grapefruit base that was tart-sweet. The two young men were smart enough to merchandise their product and their idea aggressively.

    One employe in 1938, an idea. Nothing more. Today 3,500 people owe at least part of their income to Squirt. Millions of bottles of the product are on sale in 44 states; there are over 200 Squirt bottlers in the United States, and the home office of the Squirt Co., has had to move more than three times during the past year to keep step with the rapid increase of personnel. Next year Squirt will use juice from Florida grapefruit as well as from several other states. *

 Notice in the last paragraph where it refers to (misspelled) "one employe"

 That one employee is no doubt referring to ...

                                                          Milwaukee Journal ~ May 3, 1962 ~ Page 22 

 http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=CDkoAAAAIBAJ&sjid=9iYEAAAAIBAJ&pg=7070,1334112&dq=squirt+company&hl=en

 Where in the last portion of the article it reads ...

* Seller of the bottling firm was Mrs. Lilly W. Graves, who started the firm in 1941. She began in the soft drink industry in 1937 as secretary to the Squirt Co.'s Milwaukee representative.  *

 So there you have it, what appears to be as good a foundation as any for establishing some early dates and also to build on for future reference. It's highly possibe this is the first time this information has seen the light of day since it was published way-back-when in December of 1941. And for those of you who may have temporarily forgotten your history lessons, December 7, 1941 was the day Pearl Harbor was attacked.

 And please don't forget ...

 You saw it here first on Antique-Bottles.Net .... where collectors, diggers and traders meet.

 SODAPOPBOB

 ( I just hope this post properly and doesn't get all scrambled up )


----------



## epackage (Oct 2, 2012)

Good stuff Bob, was this found by you or by the research you paid for? I'm kind of surprised it didn't show up in the Google searches I did, maybe Google "NEWS" was the key???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 2, 2012)

Jim ~

 Thanks.

 It resulted from about 60 hours of searching and not related to the newspaper archive I paid for, which I still haven't heard back from yet but hope to this week.

 I love the part about Ed Mehren starting out as a grapefruit rancher and Herb Bishop's connection to that. Not to mention various other tid-bits of information.

 At this time I would like to formely express my appreciation to member SquirtBob who created his own thread on this most interesting subject which in turn influenced the creation of this "spin-off." 

 I realize this is not all conclusive, but hope it opens some doors to other avenues and closes the doors on some of the many blind alleys I have been down.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 2, 2012)

*More for the record, and everything I currently have on file for your reading interest* 

 (Not in chronological order by date).

 Vintage Ads & Stuff
 http://www.vintageadsandstuff.com/index.html

 Tart-Sweet 1941
 http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=FVAtAAAAIBAJ&sjid=ndMFAAAAIBAJ&pg=1568,5246057&dq=tart+sweet+squirt&hl=en

 Miami Daily News ~ Sunday December 7, 1941 ~ (Pearl Harbor Attached) 
 Http://news.Google.com/newspapers?id=QwUtAAAAIBAJ&sjid=LtQFAAAAIBAJ&pg=6641,1809528&dq=squirt+company+1938&hl=en 

 Jan 19, 1942 Article and ad
 http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=WgYtAAAAIBAJ&sjid=Y9QFAAAAIBAJ&pg=3767,3957068&dq=tart+sweet+squirt&hl=en

 September 16, 1948
 http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=0jAaAAAAIBAJ&sjid=-iQEAAAAIBAJ&pg=3530,4113763&dq=squirt+bottling&hl=en

 August 11, 1941 
 http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=SyguAAAAIBAJ&sjid=ftQFAAAAIBAJ&pg=1625,2214973&dq=squirt+bottling&hl=en

 December 10, 1947
 http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=ObJWAAAAIBAJ&sjid=pegDAAAAIBAJ&pg=5498,965791&dq=squirt+bottling&hl=en

 Little Squirt - Billy Albaugh - August 17, 1981
 http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=OhVWAAAAIBAJ&sjid=VeIDAAAAIBAJ&pg=5345,4905588&dq=squirt+soft+drink+goes+national&hl=en

 February 9, 1949
 http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=_yAKAAAAIBAJ&sjid=r0oDAAAAIBAJ&pg=6535,1746442&dq=squirt+company+beverly+hills&hl=en

 February 17, 1950
 http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=g1dgAAAAIBAJ&sjid=xHENAAAAIBAJ&pg=5863,523818&dq=squirt+company+beverly+hills&hl=en

 1962 Article with 1937 reference to former employee Lilly W Graves
 http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=CDkoAAAAIBAJ&sjid=9iYEAAAAIBAJ&pg=7070,1334112&dq=squirt+company&hl=en

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 2, 2012)

Jim ~

 Because I know you like a good mystery, this one is especially for you ... (or anyone else that would like to take a crack at it). 

 Bernard Walsh Mehren

 vs.

 Edward Walsh Mehren

 Read Bernard's biography and see if it appears to you whether he and Edward are related or if it's just a weird coincedence? As near as I can determine they were both about the same age. I have already confirmed that Edward W. Mehren's middle name was Walsh ...

 http://www.hlswilliwaw.com/aleutians/Shemya/html/shemya-scrapbook-Mehren_Bernard.htm

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 2, 2012)

Mehren Relatives 
 â€¢Albert E Mehren 1923 - 1995 Merrick, Nassau County, NY (New York), 11566 
 â€¢Gerald Mehren 1891 - 1963 California, 
 â€¢John W Mehren 1911 - 1996 Orlando, Orange County, FL (Florida), 32803 
 â€¢Bernard Walsh Mehren 1914 - 2009 Rancho Santa Fe, San Diego County, CA (California), 92067 
 â€¢Henry E Mehren 1909 - 1999 Saddle River, Bergen County, NJ (New Jersey), 07458 
 â€¢Bertha Mehren 1894 - 1973 zip code 33552 
 â€¢Raymond Mehren 1886 - 1963 California, 
 â€¢Mildred Mehren 1893 - 1974 Sublimity, Marion County, OR (Oregon), 97385 
 â€¢John Mehren 1925 - 2010 New Port Richey, Pasco County, FL (Florida), 34655 
 â€¢Constance T Mehren 1929 - 2009 Essex Junction, Chittenden County, VT (Vermont), 05452 
 â€¢Robert P Mehren 1910 - 1988 Knoxville, Knox County, TN (Tennessee), 37919 
 â€¢Robert G Mehren 1949 - 2006 Blue Island, Cook County, IL (Illinois), 60406 
 â€¢Jean Mehren 1915 - 2009 Vista, San Diego County, CA (California), 92083 
 â€¢Dorothy A Mehren 1930 - 1994 Parkville, Baltimore County, MD (Maryland), 21234 
 â€¢Lawrence Mehren 1911 - 1983 Phoenix, Maricopa County, AZ (Arizona), 85012 
 â€¢M Richard Mehren 1913 - 1990 La Grange, Cook County, IL (Illinois), 60525 
 â€¢Eleanor D Mehren 1952 - 2010 Port Richey, Pasco County, FL (Florida), 34673 
 â€¢Sharon J Van Mehren 1952 - 2002 
 â€¢John Mehren 1894 - 1975 zip code 33552 
*â€¢Edward Mehren 1898 - 1979 Phoenix, Maricopa County, AZ (Arizona), 85023*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 2, 2012)

*YO!* ... You're the man! I knew I could count on you!

 Gracias' amigo

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 2, 2012)

PS ~

 If you read at the bottom of the Diary, it shows that members of the family or relatives live in Ramona, California. Which I find extremely interesting because Ramona is about a 20 minute drive north of where I live. Maybe I'll pay them a visit one of these days and get ...

 "The rest of the story"

 SPB


----------



## epackage (Oct 2, 2012)

That would be a cool thing for sure... How far is Rancho Santa Fe from you Bob?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed that, too. Rancho Santa Fe is near the coast and about 45 minutes away. Ramona is inland. Hmm ... I better break out the phone book. Unless you have that info at your fingertips as well? (Lol)

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 2, 2012)

There are three Mehren's in my phone book. Two of which have the right prefixes but are not named on your list. In fact, everyone on your list is deceased. Got any names of anybody still living? Vista, Ca. is also in San Diego county. 

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 2, 2012)

*BINGO!*

 The name John Mehren which is listed at the bottom of the Diary is in my phone book and lives in Ramona. [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## epackage (Oct 2, 2012)

Let me know how it goes...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 2, 2012)

I Hit a Royal Flush jackpot!

 I just spoke with John Mehren on the phone and will be meeting with him at his home in Ramona in about a week. He said Ed Mehren was his uncle. He also said he has some old photos and various articles of vintage Squirt memoribilia he intends to share and allow me to photograph. He sounds like an extremely nice guy and very talkative. He's 62 and I'm 60 so I expect we'll get along just fine. He would have talked longer but was just walking out the door because his wife Karen's birthday is today and they were going to dinner.

 One tid-bit of information he shared with me pertained to a joke that circulated among Squirt employees back in the day that went ....

 Squirt's biggest competitor was Dr. Pepper who had the slogan 10-2-4. John said everyone back then thought it meant to drink Dr. Pepper at 10:AM, 2M and 4M so as to keep your digestive system "regular," suggesting there was prune juice in it. But what the Squirt employees used to say was ... "Drink Dr. Pepper at 10, 2, and 4 ... and you'll 'Squirt' at 5:00"  Ha, ha, hee, hee.

 By the way, the last name is pronounced "Mare-in"

 He also said he's going to talk with a couple of other family members, including his cousin who is the son of Ed Mehren, and possibly put me in contact with him as well. I'm so excited I'm "squirting" out my seams! 

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 2, 2012)

Very cool, I look forward to whatever info you're able to get...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll be sure to take notes and already have John's permission to do so. Which I hope are better than the note's I was scribbling while on the phone because I see now where his wife'a name is Marcy and not Karen. I'm not sure who Karen is but I wrote it down for some reason. Maybe she's his cousin Tim's wife. Tim is the son of Edward who I also hope to meet someday. I almost forgot to mention that John jotted down my email address and is supposed to touch base with me in a couple of days and possibly at that time be able to give me Tim's address, but he needs to talk with Tim first to see if it's okay.

 Last but not least, John said that while his dad was working as a chemist for the Squirt company here in San Diego back in the 1950s, that his dad developed a similar drink like Squirt but that it was made from pineapple concentrate instead of grapefruit. John couldn't remember what his dad called the drink but did say it was never produced or marketed and that it never went beyond an experimental stage.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 5, 2012)

I received an email from John Mehren yesterday and will be meeting with him in his home either this weekend or the first of next week. In the email John attached a photograph of his uncle, Ed Mehren, that was taken in 1939. But I intend to wait and share that photo along with whatever else I come up with after our meeting.

 In the meantime, I came across this on the Internet and thought it was an interesting piece of information ...

 Dated: Friday, June 5, 1959 

 More than 381 million bottles of Squirt--the zestful, tangy drink with "never an after thirst" are consumed annaully by Americans.  Few people know that the grapefruit base for drink--ever growing in popularity--is made entirely in Glendale, and comprises one of the up and coming industries of the area.


 Scent of hum of this beverage industry is the old beet sugar factory, built at the turn of the century and for many years standing gaunt and idle.  The Squirt Company began operations in a small corner of the ghostlike factory in the late 30's, making some base and canning grapefruit juice chiefly for the government.


 TODAY, devoted solely to the thirst of North and Central Americans, Squirt has enveloped the entire ground floor of the main factory, entwined itself into some of the upper stories, and most recently added a 7500 sq. ft. cold storage room, where in one room temperatures range as low as 25 degrees below zero.  Altogether, the plant utilizes in excess of 28,000 sq. ft.


 Right now the operations are in full swing at the factory and will be until the last available grapefruit is trucked in, washed, squeezed, and the juice concentrated.  About 20,000 tons of grapefruit are needed each season.


 DUE TO the ever increaseing enroachment of housing developments, Arizona's grapefruit groves have diminished to the point where they no longer can mee Squirts needs.  Supplementing Arizona's 7500 tons of available grapefruit if fruit secured from Texas and Florida.


 The Squirt Company is considering that in the foreseeable future it will maintain its own groves in Arizona.


 SOME OF thr fruit is picked by Squirt crews in the groves and other supplies are secured from citrus packing houses.  The fruit is hauled to the local plant and channeled into 16 huge fruit bins holding nine tons each.  Dumped into a huge tank where the dirt is loosened, the fruit is then subject to water-spin cleaning and brushing, conveyed for grading, and then whisked to complicated machinery in the juicing room, where 8 to 10 tons of fruit per hour maybe processed.  The juice goes in one pipeline, and the oil from the rind travels via another route.


 The juice is homogenized, pasteurized, lab tested for quality, and then bound over to the concentration process.  Indicating the degree of concentration, the juice contains 12% sugar at the onset and 54% after concentration. In other terms, out of six gallons of juice, five gallons of water are removed, leaving one gallon of concentrated fruit juice.


 IN A HUGE vacuum evaporater, the juice is boiled at low temperatures to protect the fruit flavor and color, and condensed.  Thr juice is stored in 55-gallon drums linved with plastic bags.  The vast cold storage room is filled with mountains of huge black drums, waiting to be made into the Squirt base.


 Oil from the grapefruit rinds, after full processing, is placed in huge glass jugs and stored at 25 degrees below zero.  This separates and freezes out natural wax, which is then filtered out, leaving a flavorful oil.


 THE JUICE concentration taked place during the rush grapefruit season, and enough of the condensed juice and oil is stored to keep the plant busy making base, the year around.  The base--concentrated juice, oil of grapefruit, citric acid, is chilled, bottled, and shipped in refrigerated cars to centtral located warehouses and then forward on demand to the 370 bottlers in United States, Canada, and Mexico, Costa Rica, and Panama.  A gallon of base will make some 53 cases of Squirt.


 After the base goew to the bottler it is mised according to prescribed formula, and carefully "policed" to see that all standards are met.


 A huge, intricate laboratory is maintained at the Glendale plant to test not only the base product as it is manufactured locally but to check samples sent in regularly by the bottlers.  In addition, samples are picked up at randm throughout thr nation and forwarded to the laboratory.
 THE LABORATORY, under the direction of Verne Littlefield, serves three functions--controlling the product locally, providing service for the franchise holders-testing sugar content, bacteria chechks, and uniformity, and developmental and research work.
 New phase, for instance now at the laboratory, is the testing of an emerald green bottle, which will keep out all ultra violet rays from the beverage.
 Local production operations are directed by J.A. Garrett.  A staffof 12 employees work on a year-around basis.  Eight are busy with research testing in the lab under the direction of Littlefield.  Extra help is used during the heighth of the fruit juicing season.ï»¿

 Squirt Concentrate Plant / Prior Sugar Beet Factory / Glendale, Arizona / Circa 1940s-1950s ?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 5, 2012)

From article ...

 The Squirt Company began operations in a small corner of the ghostlike factory in the late 30's, making some base and *canning* grapefruit juice chiefly for the government.

 Is this Squirt's first contract customer? Could be!?

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 10, 2012)

I received this today in regards to the two inquiries I paid $10.00 each for pertaining to any Citrus Club newspaper ads. Apparently she has already checked the spring of 1937 two week period and intendes to check the winter of 1937 two week period by tomorrow. So far it's not looking too good. 

 Bob

 ~*~

 Hello Mr. Brown,

 Just a quick note to let you know I received your request and I have been working on it. I anticipate finishing up the last week of the newspaper tomorrow. So far I have not found any ads.

 Sincerely,

 Laura Palma-Blandford

 Archivist

 Arizona History and Archives Division
 Arizona State Library, Archives and Public Records
 1901 W Madison St.
 Phoenix, AZ 85009

 602-926-3720
 602-256-7982 (FAX)

 http://www.azlibrary.gov/archives/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 11, 2012)

Reminder: The free ACL book contest concludes tomorrow - October 12, 2012 at midnight Pacific Time.

 Which is somewhat ironic because just this morning I received a phone call from John Mehren (Ed Mehren's nephew) who had the following to say ...

 He recently spoke with his cousin Tim Mehren (who is the son of Squirt Co-Founder, Edward Mehren). As it turns out, Tim is somewhat reluctant to disclose detailed information from the "huge" file he has related to his father's connection with the Squirt Company. But John added that Tim might be willing to share some basic information. So I prepared and emailed the following basic questions to John, who in turn is supposed to forward them to Tim. I actually had a bunch of other questions for them, but out of respect for Tim's wishes, I limited it to the following ...

 1. Was Citrus Club / Citrus Club Incorporated ever marketed-bottled-advertised in the Phoenix, Arizona area? 1937? And/or anything else of interest you wish to share with me about Citrus Club. 

 2. When was Squirt first bottled? 1938-39? (The earliest I am aware of is a 1939 Glenshaw Glass Co. bottle).

 3. When was Squirt first advertised? And in which magazines, newspapers, etc. (If known)?

 4. Did the first Squirt bottle have a painted label or a paper label?

 5. Where was Squirt first bottled - or were there numerous franchise bottlers all at one time?

 6. I know Owens-Illinois and Glenshaw Glass made some of the earliest bottles - but were there other glass manufactures who made them as well, circa 1938-39?

 7. I'm also looking for information pertaining to Herbert Bishop - With almost nothing available on the Internet except that he was a former cheese distributor from Wisconsin and went to Yale.

 There seems to be ample information for Squirt on the Internet starting around 1940-41 to trace it's history from that point, but it's the early, founding years I am most interested in.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 11, 2012)

PS ~

 I forgot to mention that during my conversation with John Mehren (the nephew) this morning, he said he could not recollect ever hearing of a Citrus Club, nor anything about it. But he did say if anybody knew, that it would be Tim, who apparently is the family historian.


----------



## epackage (Oct 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Reminder: The free ACL book contest concludes tomorrow - October 12, 2012 at midnight Pacific Time.
> 
> ...


 I look forward to getting these answers, if he's unwilling we're gonna have to go NJ on his ass!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 12, 2012)

I received an email from Laura Palma this morning which is copied/pasted word-for-word at the bottom of this page. It is pretty much self explanatory. I will follow this page with three more pages where I will post the attachments she sent me. 

 But first, in regards to her information and attachments ...

 1. I am convinced now that Citrus Club Incorporated produced "something." Meaning, they surely wouldn't have been taxed for producing nothing. Meaning, in my opinion, Citrus Club surely had a container of some type and possibly even a paper label that was attached to it. Should there in fact be a paper label or any other form of documents related to Citrus Club "out there somewhere," then I feel a search for them would not only be worthwhile as a soda collector, but also help fill in some of the gaps pertaining to the history of the Squirt company.

 2. I believe the *1936* Citrus Club date supercedes every other date for them we have seen or heard of thus far.

 3. Other than several trademark/patent references, I believe the *1937* date for Squirt is the earliest of it's kind.

 4. The 1937 magazine article does not mention either Citrus Club nor Squirt, but it does mention a surplus of grapefruit in *Peoria, Arizona*, which I found out yesterday from John Mehren that Peoria was where the Mehren grapefruit ranch was originally located. I am current looking for the Peoria address and so far have only found the number *23* related to it, but no street name yet.

 I find all of this very interesting and hope everyone on the forum does as well.

 Bob 

 Here's Laura Salva's email, which I will follow with the attachments mentioned ... (Be sure to check out the links).

 ~*~ 

 Dear Mr. Brown, 

 I searched the newspapers. I looked at the Arizona Republic for May and the Phoenix Gazette for November. Neither of them had any advertisements for Squirt or Citrus Club.

 We also have the Arizona Beverage Journal starting in 1937. While I did not find any specific references to Squirt or Citrus Club, there was an article about the surplus of grapefruit juice in the first issue. I took a picture of the article and attached it. We only have a poorly done photocopy of the journal's first issue so I can't give you a better picture.

 I did some other digging. I found that Citrus Club was first trademarked in 1936 and Squirt in 1937. I've attached the index card for their registrations. Unfortunately the Secretary of State's office did not keep any of the additional paperwork.

 Also, I ran the name through the Maricopa County Recorder's office database. I found that the company had a tax lien issued against them in 1937.  It was finally released in the 1960s.  Here's a link to the document:

 http://156.42.40.50/UnOfficialDocs/pdf/19630001347.pdf

 If you search the database using Bishop and Mehren's names you'll probably find some more documents. Please note that their database is split by dates so there are two databases to search.

 http://recorder.maricopa.gov/recdocdata/GetRecDataSelect2.aspx

 Finally, if you want to find the incorporation papers and see if there are any annual reports for Citrus Club Incorporated, you will need to contact the Arizona Corporation Commission as they still hold all the corporation papers. Their telephone number is 602-542-3026.

 I hope this information helps you and please contact me if you have any questions. Your subject was interesting and I enjoyed tracking down some additional information for you.

 Sincerely,

 Laura Palma-Blandford
 Archivist


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 12, 2012)

Article from 1937 Arizona Beverage Journal. ( Where Peoria is mentioned / You will have to save and zoom to read ).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 12, 2012)

Secretary of State Registration Index Card - Citrus Club - 1936


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 12, 2012)

Secretary of State Registration Index Card - Squirt - 1937


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 12, 2012)

Just for the record, here's the reply I sent to Laura Salva ...

 Laura ~

 Thank you soooo much! Not only does your information help, it also provides a HUGE step on the path of seeking out more and more information related to both Citrus Club and Squirt. Your information confirms a couple of things ...

 1.  Citrus Club Incorporated definitely produced "something." They surely wouldn't have filed for a trademark nor would they have been taxed for nothing. Plus, the 1936 date supersedes the only other date I had for Citrus Club which was 1937. 

 2.  The 1937 date for Squirt supersedes most references which use 1938. The official U.S. Trademark for Squirt was granted in 1939.

 Because my passion is that of a soda bottle collector first and a historian second, the search now continues for a bottle, container, advertisement, and/or anything else related to Citrus Club. Surely they used a container of some type for their grapefruit concentrate. And even though what I hope to find someday might only be in the form of a paper label, that in itself would be worth looking for to add to my collection, not to mention being a first ever discovery for the soda bottle collecting community as a whole. A fellow collector I know has been in contact with a Phoenix bottle collectors organization and to date not one member has ever seen or even heard of a Citrus Club container or label. I am convinced now, thanks to you, that "something" along those lines probably does exist and is well worth looking for.

 I will be sure and let you know if I ever come up with anything concrete regarding this.

 Thank you again. You have been a great help. I definitely feel that I got way more than $20 worth of information.

 Cordially,

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 12, 2012)

Correction ...

 Laura *Palma* and not Salva. She's a nice lady and I want to get it right!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 12, 2012)

I saved the best for last!

 Meet Squirt co-founder ...

*Edward Walsh Mehren

 Born August 4, 1909
 Died June 2, 1976*

 This picture of Ed Mehren was taken in 1939 and sent to me courtesy of John Mehren (Ed's nephew). John did not say where the picture was taken and I forgot to ask. Ed is holding a bottle of Squirt from 1939 which seems oddly shaped to me with a pronounced shoulder. But that could simply be due to the way he is holding it with shadows around his fingers playing tricks on the image. It definitely appears to have a painted "splash" label and not a paper label.

 As far as I know this is the first picture of Edward Walsh Mehren ever posted on the Internet. Check out those crazy but cool looking 1939 shoes. I bet he was a great guy and someone who everybody liked.


----------



## squirtbob (Oct 12, 2012)

Great Picture. Looks like a pair of golf shoes I had in the 70's. Note that the banner lists the drink as a "Mixer".


----------



## epackage (Oct 12, 2012)

Makes me think he posed for this because the acl labels were the new style replacing the earlier paper labels, "Look how cool we are here at Squirt, we're real Hep Cats!"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 12, 2012)

I just realized the 1937 Citrus Club Tax Lien link that I copied/pasted from Laura Palma's email does not work. I'm not sure why, but try this one that did work when I tested it a minute ago, and will test again after I post it. If it fails to work in the future, then I can't explain it and suggest you copy/paste it directly to your browser and try it there.

 Bob

 http://156.42.40.50/UnOfficialDocs/pdf/19630001347.pdf


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 12, 2012)

It seems to be working fine now. When it opens be sure to scroll all the way through it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 13, 2012)

For some weird reason the direct link to 1937/1963 tax lien document only works for a limited time - but that's okay because I found a way around that ...

 1.  Go to this second link that Laura Palma provided ... http://recorder.maricopa.gov/recdocdata/GetRecDataSelect2.aspx 

 2.  Where it says "Business Name" type in Citrus Club Products Incorporated (click search)

 3.  Then click on the blue "Recording Number" ( which is the only listing for Citrus Club )

 4. Then click on the blue number 3 under "Pages"

 And the lien document will come up - and this one works every time. Plus, this is where you can search for other stuff like "Squirt Company" - "Edward Mehren" - "Herb Bishop" - etc. I found an interesting power of attorney document for Ed Mehren showing where his parents granted him permission to manage some property in Peoria, Arizona. I forgot to mention earlier that Ed Mehren's grapefruit ranch was originally owned and operated by his parents. I also forgot to mention that during one of my phone conversations with John Mehren he told me he has a extremely old picture of the very first grapefruit tree ever planted on the family property and that he was going to look for and email the picture to me. Just think how cool it would be to see the first grapefruit tree ever planted that would make it the great-great granddaddy of all Squirt soda pop. (But whether John ever sends me the picture still remains to be seen) ???

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 13, 2012)

I have decided to extend the free acl book contest for another week, but changing the winner to ...

 The first regular member who can provide a U.S.G.S type map showing the exact location as described on the following document ...

 http://156.42.40.50/UnOfficialDocs/pdf/19370009537.pdf

 I'm okay with certain searches but fall short when it comes to "Townships" - "Ranges" - "Meridians" - "Lots" - Etc. So if you are familiar with this sort of thing and would like to win the book, then please provide us with a picture of the map itself or a link where it can be viewed. I think everything you need is described in the document in the way of coordinates, etc. By providing the map, it will show us the exact location of at least one of the original Mehren family grapefruit orchards located in Peoria, Arizona. Peoria is not too far from where the old sugar beet factory is located in Glendale.

 Good luck to all. I hope we have a winner soon. Please be reminded the map coordinates need to be "exact" to those on the document.

 This contest extension will end on Saturday, October 20, 2012 at midnight Pacific Time. 

 Thanks a bunch.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 13, 2012)

PS ~

 I forgot to mention the document is dated September 2, 1937


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 13, 2012)

PS ~

 Because finding the location of the original Mehren grapefruit ranch may only be of primary interest to myself and not other members, I intend to continue looking for those coordinates as well. In the event I do find them first, then I will think of some other clever way for members to win a free acl book. But if you beat me to it, and find the location first, then the acl book is yours.

 Gracias'

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, shoot! That so called contest didn't last very long. I found the location of the old Mehren grapefruit ranch property in question at these Google Earth coordinates  ... 33 35'17.55N 112 15'02.69W

 Actually, I lied. I had my brother help me find it - he's really good with maps and the like. 

 Here's what a portion of the old ranch looks like today ... (How times have changed since 1937)


----------



## epackage (Oct 13, 2012)

I want to put up a prefab house just like that on my property, get me the blueprints will ya Bob?!?![]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I want to put up a prefab house just like that on my property, get me the blueprints will ya Bob?!?![]


 
 Jim ~

 I'm retiring in about a year - how'z about just jetting me park my motor home on your property instead? [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## epackage (Oct 13, 2012)

I want to put the prefab up and then put an addition on my house so I can sell one or both, so there's no room for your RV, sorry...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I want to put the prefab up and then put an addition on my house so I can sell one or both, so there's no room for your RV, sorry...[]


 
 That's okay ... I know when I'm not wanted! []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 13, 2012)

Besides ...

 My brother messed up and admitted he was a few miles of on his original coordinates. He said this kind of stuff is hard to figure out because the plots of land are so large. 

 Anyway, here's a more accurate picture of the property ... which is where I intend to park my motor home for "free." (Lol)

 ( The civilization you see in the far distance is where my brother had the property pegged originally )


----------



## epackage (Oct 13, 2012)

[8D]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 13, 2012)

Now my brother and I are trying to find the old ranch house itself ... if it still exist, which it may not.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 13, 2012)

This could very well be a part of the old Mehren grapefruit ranch. What's weird is, this Google Earth street view was taken in 2009. But when you switch to the 2012 aerial view, the buildings totally disappear. Which means they were torn down sometime between 2009 and 2012. They are located in the extreme northwest corner of the 1/2 mile X 1/4 mile plot of land my brother and I have been looking at, with your's truly finding the old buildings and not my brother this time. And even better, in the southeast corner of the same plot of land there is a small grove of what my brother and I both agree are grapefruit trees. Cool, huh?

 Bob

 Q:  Is this the old Mehren grapefruit ranch in Peoria, Arizona?

 A:  It could very well be!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 19, 2012)

Update / Additional Information ...

 I haven't heard from John Mehren in about two weeks, but not sure why. It's possible that his cousin, Tim, who is the son of Squirt co-founder Ed Mehren, asked John to sever contact with me and not disclose any additional family information. If you recall from my earlier comments in regards to this, you will remember it was Tim who was reluctant to give out any information in the first place. 

 In any event, as time allows I am continuing my research to try and establish as many dates and as much information as I can, and wish to share the following ...

 Edward John  Mehren, (who was Squirt co-founder Edward Walsh Mehren's father), was born in 1881 and held several executive positions, including those with McGraw-Hill Publishing in Chicago and Portland Cement in New York. The earliest date I can find for Edward John in Arizona is 1932 when he was 51 years old. But why he gave up his career and left the east to become a grapefruit grower in Peoria, Arizona, I do not presently know.

 1932 was the year when Edward Walsh Mehren graduated from Notre Dame and who also shows up in Peoria, Arizona at that time, apparently to help his father manage the grapefruit ranch which they called "Rancho Santa Maria." 

 1932 Notre Dame Publication - Scroll to page 29 - Right side column - Edward Walsh Mrhren reference to Grapefruit / Peoria, Arizona

 http://www.archives.nd.edu/Alumnus/VOL_0011/VOL_0011_ISSUE_0001.pdf

 [ The snippet below pertains to Edward John and indicates his involvement with Ranch Santa Maria between 1932 and 1938 ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 19, 2012)

This link and accompanying snippet indicates that Edward John Mehren resigned from McGraw-Hill Publishing and went to Portland Cement in *1931*

 http://books.google.com/books?ei=e2uBULuIBKWO2QW5uoDYDg&id=w-BJAAAAYAAJ&dq=edward+john+mehren+grapefruit&q=E.+J.+Mehren


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 19, 2012)

PS ~

 What I have attempted to establish with my recent post is that the earliest, earliest "conception" of Citrus Club / Squirt would most likely have been around *1932*. And by "conception" I mean when the first "seed" began to sprout in someone's mind. Of course, based on the dates it would take approximately four or five years (1936-1397) before this so called seed would take "root" and begin to "grow."

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 19, 2012)

I can't imagine what deep dark family secret there is that would cause Tim to tell John to keep quiet, do they know about the forum and all the research done Bob, it isn't like we are looking to do or say anything negative.... I'm very confused...[8|]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 20, 2012)

Jim / epackage

 I don't think it's a case of the Mehren's having anything to hide, but possibly that Tim might have plans of doing his own Squirt history someday. I explained to John that my primary interest was as a collector and to find out if Citrus Club ever produced a bottle, a can, or anything else along those lines, including any advertising that would be worth looking for? I also emphasized my interest in confirming what year Squirt was first bottled, 1938 or 1939, and whether the first bottles had paper or painted lebels? I haven't mentioned the forum yet because I don't know how they might feel about it and don't want to scare them off just in case they do have concerns about such discussions. So all I can do at this point is wait and see with the hope that I will hear from John again eventually.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 20, 2012)

PS ~

 The last conversation I had with John was him informing me it would be faster and easier for him to scan pictures and documents and then send them directly to me in the form of an email as opposed to his having to save, title, and sort through them. As you probably know, you can scan something and send it immediately in the form of an email without having to save it in a photo file first. He said he isn't all that savy with maintaining photo files but does know how to scan/email. In fact, John said he was going to forward my email address to Tim and ask him to do the same thing because Tim is the one who has the "huge" Squirt file. But that was the last I heard from John and still haven't heard from Tim ... yet ???


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

OK, well I hope one or both gets back to you...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 20, 2012)

Here's a cropped image of the Squirt bottle that Ed Mehren is holding in the 1939 photo. Even though it is somewhat difficult to see clearly, notice ...

 1.  Where I painted in the red line near the base.

 2.  The distance from the base to the bottom of the splash label.

 3.  The distance from the top of the splash label to the lip.

 4.  What appears to be a pronounced (bolder)(not slim/smooth contoured) shoulder where I placed the red arrow. 

 (Stand by - Comparison to follow)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 20, 2012)

Now compare the Ed Mehren bottle to this 1944 bottle I have ...

 1.  From the base to the bottom of the splash label it measures 1 1/8"

 2.  From the top of the splash label to the lip it measures 4 3/4"

 3.  It has a smooth contoured shoulder.

 Questions:  

 1.  Do you think the two bottles have the same or different measurements as those mentioned in my last post?

 2.  Do you think the shoulders are the same or different?

 I could be wrong but I think they are different! (And possibly even a "lot" different). ???


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

I noticed you said that previously, to be honest I'm not so sure. I find it very hard to tell, and the bottle could be laying back at such an angle that the light is hitting it funny and the shape may appear different because of it...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 20, 2012)

PS ~

 If someone can create and post a larger (even slightly blurry) image of the Mehren bottle I would appreciate it. I've tried but can't figure out how to do it. 

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 20, 2012)

I think most of us have read that one reason certain bottles are scarce is because when the company switched styles the previous one's were disposed of and/or destroyed by the bottlers, thus not redistributing the old one's and getting them mixed up with the new. Is it possible the same thing happened with Squirt bottles between about 1938 and 1939? Tim Mehren might be the only person who knows the answer with any measure of certainity. 

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

Is there a smaller sharper pic Bob, or is that the only one to work with, if so I doubt anything can be done...


----------



## celerycola (Oct 20, 2012)

Bob, have you contacted Mike Miller who wrote the Arizona Soda Book? He may have some information.


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

I did Dennis, in fact I contacted every member of their bottle club and nobody had ever heard of Citrus Club...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 20, 2012)

Jim ~

 1.  The Ed Mehren picture I posted earlier is the only one I have and which I cropped the bottle from. I will forward you the original email I got from John Mehren and see if you can work with it.

 2.  Did you ask Mike Miller or any of the Arizona bottle collectors specifically about "Squirt" bottles from Arizona?

 Celery ~

 Thanks for the tip but as we now know, Jim already answered the question. Until recently I never heard of Mike Miller.

 Link to his site:  http://www.millerantiques.com/

 [ Mike and Karen Miller ]


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

No Bob, I only asked about Citrus Club...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 20, 2012)

PS ~

 Jim

 If you contact Mike Miller again please ask him if he is aware of any 1938-39 Squirt bottles and/or *advertising*. The earliest advertisements I am aware of are the three "unconfirmed" 1940 images I posted earlier of the "happy glasses."  

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 20, 2012)

The following sentence is copy/pasted from page 15 and my Post # 282, which may have been overlooked by some of you ... 

*TODAY, devoted solely to the thirst of North and Central Americans,*

 The article was dated June 5, 1959 and I copy/pasted it exactly the way I found it with misspelling and all. Notice where it mentions "North and Central America." This suggest to me that Squirt was originally bottled and distributed in those regions and may have been for a considerable time. I am assuming the reference is primarily talking about the midwest. Although I have not fully researched this yet, I am sceptical of it's accuracy. Surely there were numerous bottlers in the west by 1959. Or were there?


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm thinking they might mean the US and Mexico....[:-]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 20, 2012)

Jim ~

 Thanks.

 Yeah, you're no doubt right. I just don't think of Mexico as Central America, but surely that's what it means. Oh well, back to the drawing board!

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 20, 2012)

Speaking of drawing boards, I suppose this is as good a time as any to share two Squirt documents sent to me by John Mehren at the same time he sent me the Ed Mehren photograph. The only reason I didn't share these earlier is because I didn't think anyone would find them all that interesting.

 (You will likely have to save and zoom them in order to read them)  

 The documents are dated February 12th and February 13th, 1941. (Just one week after Pearl Harbor was attacked). They are two seperate correspondences between the San Diego, California bottling plant and the Beverly Hills company headquarters. (Which I just now realize confirms west coast bottlers prior to 1959 / Duh!).

 B. W. Mehren was Bernard Walsh Mehren who was John Mehren's father and a former chemist for the Squirt company here in San Diego. The documents discuss the proper disposal method for cardboard boxes used to ship Squirt soda bottles and/or Squirt concentrate. They are a little confusing and humorous in Bernard's forensic way of explaining the process and even refers to it as being somewhat top secret.

 But whether you find them interesting or not, they are classic examples of fairly early Squirt documents and well worth checking out.

 Bob

 [ First Document ] February 12, 1941

 From A. M. Ezner (Beverly Hills) to B. W. Mehren (San Diego)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 20, 2012)

[ Reply Document ]  February 13, 1941 

 From B. W. Mehren (San Diego) to A. M. Ezner (Beverly Hills)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 20, 2012)

Correction ...

 I said one week after Pearl Harbor. I actually meant to say "approximately *one year prior*"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

Welcome to ...

*RANCHO SANTA MARIA ~ PEORIA, ARIZONA ~ 1958 ~ MEHREN GRAPEFRUIT RANCH*

 Link ... http://www.historicaerials.com/aerials.php?scale=6.4E-05&lat=33.5866393662844&lon=-112.35604213232&year=1958

 The link will most likely open to a fairly zoomed-in view of the ranch, but by using the following list of instructions you can achieve various other views. Please note the options on the website are sometimes slow in responding but just be patient and within a minute or less they will work just fine.

 I confirmed the location of the ranch by studying various documents, all of which describe it as *The West 1/2 of Section 22*. So when you switch the view from Aerial to Topo Map, be sure to look for the section number *22*, which will be located in the center of that particular section.

 INSTRUCTIONS:

 1.  Open Link
 2.  Use mouse wheel to zoom in and/or out.
 3.  Left click and hold to slide (drag) image in desired direction.
 4.  Click on option of choice from left column ( Various Aerials and/or Topos) and it will automatically change the view and yet stay centered on the area you are looking at.

 On some of the older Topo Maps the ranch is indicated by a bunch of green dots. On the older Aerials you can actually see the rows of grapefruit trees as well as the buildings. The ranch was still owned by the Mehren family in 1958, but I have yet to determine if/when it was sold.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

PS ~

 Even if the various other commands are slow to respond, the "LEFT CLICK/HOLD/DRAG" feature should work immediately.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

PS ~ PS

 I forgot to mention that on the 1993 Aerial the grapefruit trees/orchards are still there but are gone on the 2002 Aerial. Thus, sometime between 1993 and 2002 the property no longer produced grapefruit. But I still do not know how long the Squirt Company owned and/or leased the property.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's a link to a 1953 document, which is just one of several documents I have seen, that describes and confirms the location as ...

 "approximately 70 acres located in the W 1/2 of Sec. 22,"  (West one-half of Section number 22)

 http://156.42.40.50/UnOfficialDocs/pdf/19530043730.pdf


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

Jim / epackage

 If you know of some method of saving and posting a picture of the 1958 Aerial, I will be forever in your debt. And if so, please crop it as close as you can to encompass the entire ranch/orchards in the west section.

 Thanks a bunch. My hat is off to you if you succeed.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's another map link, this one being "Bing Maps." The link will take you directly to section 22 and shows what the property looked like sometime prior to when the old buildings were demolished. I am not certain when the older buildings were removed, but on Google Earth 2012 they are totally gone.

 Click and drag the image until it is centered on the northwest section at the corner of North Litchfield Road and West Cactus Road. That's where you will find the old buildings and can zoom in by using the mouse wheel. And be sure to click on the "Rotate Image Arrows" in the upper right corner and it will show the area from various angles (north-south-east-west). Check out the old buildings and how delapitated they are. It's hard to believe it was once a thriving grapefruit ranch .. not to mention "The original location of the first Squirt grapefruit" back in 1937-38

 As you know, those are the same buildings (houses) as those seen on the 1953 aerial I posted earlier.

 Link:   http://binged.it/QArzee


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

Just for the record ...

 Here's what that corner of property looks like currently on Google Earth. Notice the buildings are totally gone. The only thing left are a few palm trees.


----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2012)

1958 photo of the ranch....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

Last but not least ...

 As near as I can determine the Mehren ranch buildings were demolished sometime between 2007 and 2012.


----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2012)

Northwest corner where the buildings were located in 1958...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

Jim ~

 Thank you soooo much! You really earned your stripes this time. And because you are so talented, how'z about a close up of the buildings from one of the "color aerials" (Preferably 1993)

 Gracias'

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB


 1958 view...


----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2012)

Ask an Ye' shall receive...[]

*1993 view*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

Super!

 How'z about one more? ... A same angle view from "Bing Maps"

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2012)

*BING BONG!!!*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

Jim ~

 Mucho Gracias'

 I knew you could do it. That's just about the coolest thing I've ever seen ... 

 "The very ground where Citrus Club and Squirt originated in 1936 thru 1938"

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2012)

[] Heading out to finish halloween costumes for my nieces, see ya later bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

*2009* Google Earth street view ... Facing east from N. Litchfield Rd.


----------



## celerycola (Oct 21, 2012)

*Citrus Club 1936*

Here's a Citrus Club ad from The Arizona Republic, Friday Morning, August 21, 1936.

 Quality is not good so enlarging does not improve the image.


----------



## celerycola (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Per The ArizonaRepublic, Sunday Morning, October 25, 1936, "Citru Club" was registered as a trademark in the Arizona Secretary of State office by Citrus Club Products, Inc. of Phoenix.


----------



## celerycola (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Citrus Club The Arizona Republic, Sunday Morning, October 4, 1936 pg.1 col.8.jpg

 Front page article describing their plans for expansion. Looks like the first franchise was Chicago in 1936. There have to be some bottles out there.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Dennis ~

 What else can I say except ...

 "You're the man who just established a segment of soda pop history!"

 Well done! 

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## celerycola (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

That should read "Citrus Club" not "Citru"


> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> Per The ArizonaRepublic, Sunday Morning, October 25, 1936, "Citrus Club" was registered as a trademark in the Arizona Secretary of State office by Citrus Club Products, Inc. of Phoenix.


----------



## celerycola (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Just took thirty minutes on the internet using the right search engine. Google is NOT your friend when researching history. I always go with Yahoo.


> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Dennis ~
> 
> ...


----------



## celerycola (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

The ad picturing the bottle was from a Walgreens ad. I didn't see any other store ads mentioning "Citrus Club".


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Here's the Arizona State Registration Index Card again dated October 23, 1936, and only two days different from Dennis' reference ...  

 "Per The Arizona Republic, Sunday Morning, October 25, 1936" 

 The 23rd was a Friday and the 25th was a Sunday.


----------



## celerycola (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Has anyone looked up the Federal Trade mark registration?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*



> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> Has anyone looked up the Federal Trade mark registration?


 
 I've looked but never found a Federal trademark for Citrus Club, only the Arizona State registration. ???

 Plus ...

 Here's a Walgreen's History link indicating they were founded in 1901. (Which surprised me even to see the 1936 date).

 http://www.walgreens.com/marketing/about/press/facts/fact3.jsp


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Dennis ~

 If you don't already have a copy of Rick Sweeney's acl book, just say the word and I will send you one. You've earned it!

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Thus ...

*The hunt for "anything" Citrus Club related is officially initiated ...*

 I'm in thanks to celerycola / Dennis


----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Good to see the Great and Almighty Wizard of Soda chime in and put us all to shame.... I am not worthy Dennis!!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

The newspaper article Dennis posted makes several references to *Dairies* and also to *Grapefruit Rickey's*. I wonder if there is a connection of some kind to this old-time milk-bottle-type of cap?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

The newspaper article also mentions *Chicago*.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/400286680076?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

But where-o-where are the *Citrus Club* Grapefruit Rickey's*?*


----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

It seems you could get alot of info from newspapers on this site with with exact dates Bob. If you use the exact pharse "Citrus Club" and then search the year 1936 in all Arizona papers there are 13 direct articles or references. Maybe you can contact that woman who searched for you previously and give her the dates so she can find the info for you...


 http://newspaperarchive.com/tags/?pep=citrus-club&plo=citrus-club


----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Two dates to check... I'm pretty sure the first one just has a minor blurb stating that they filed some paperwork for the company but I didn't get to see anything of the other article..


----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

A few other possibilities...


----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

OOPS...these are the articles Dennis already made reference too, my bad...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 22, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Jim ~

 Thanks for the leads ...

 I have often wanted to sign up on one of those newspaper sites but for one reason or another just never have. As for Laura Palma, she will do any formally requested search at $10.00 per. 

 I think the main thing now is that Dennis has provided us with ample evidence in that Citrus Club was in fact a merchandised product, and that in all likelihood there is something to be found somewhere in the form of a bottle - bottle label - bottle cap - etc. Which for me, like the Popeye beverage, will involve a lifelong search until I eventually find "something." But we all know the main problem with certain paper label stuff ... it's impossible to find!

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 22, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Too bad we didn't know these dates before hand, it would have cost $30 for three full months of unlimited searches on that site, we could have everything from the papers including good copies of the ad Dennis found.....Grrrrrrrrrrrrr[]

 We might have been able to try the Popeye searches as well...


----------



## celerycola (Oct 22, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

The images I posted are the best available.


> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Too bad we didn't know these dates before hand, it would have cost $30 for three full months of unlimited searches on that site, we could have everything from the papers including good copies of the ad Dennis found.....Grrrrrrrrrrrrr[]
> 
> We might have been able to try the Popeye searches as well...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 22, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Jim ~

 I agree about eventually subscribing to a newspaper archives site - maybe one of these days. But not necessarily for better images, which Dennis said are the best available, but rather for more information and more pictures.

 In the newspaper article it has in itallics not one beverage but two ...

 "Citrus Club Grapefruit Rickey"

 and ...

 "Citrus Club Grapefruit Drink"

 It's highly possible these beverages were distributed for a very brief time before they came up with the Squirt idea, which would explain why there are no known examples of the bottles, especially if they had paper labels.

 Note this reminder they registered the word Squirt in Arizona as early as June of 1937 and that it was filed by Citrus Club Products Incorporated. Which suggest to me there was a problem or some kind or a specific reason why they dropped the Citrus Club idea and pursued Squirt instead.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 22, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

I don't know where the following information originated from, but I have seen it quoted a number of times. Note where it uses the word "*trying*" as well as "*decided to create a new carbonated drink*." Once again, this suggest to me there was a problem of some kind with Citrus Club, and possibly was not all that well liked by consumers, thus the reason it was reformulated into Squirt. 

 "Herb Bishop, who was trying to market a non-carbonated drink called Citrus Club, decided to create a new carbonated drink with less fruit and sugar. He soon decided to market this new drink because he felt it was fresher tasting."

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 22, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Possible clues for future research ...

 The newspaper article Dennis posted states ...



> "He said Mark B. Thompson, president of the company, is now in Chicago closing a contract for distribution of the grapefruit *juice* there with one of the largest dairy firms of the city."
> 
> I did a follow up on this and discovered that Bowman's Dairy was one of if not the largest dairy in Chicago during the first half of the 20th century. And although I have not found Citrus Club mentioned in their history, I did discover they produced a "soda straw" at one time. I really don't know all that much about what people did back in the early days, but it seems odd to me to think that someone would drink milk through a straw. But perhaps they did.
> 
> ...


----------



## epackage (Oct 22, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*



> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> The images I posted are the best available.


 Do you have an account to the nespaperarchive site Dennis, is the image taken directly out of the newspaper?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 22, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

I realize Dennis said the images were the best available, but it sure would be interesting to know what it says on the label ...

 Some of the key words would likely be ... Citrus Club - Grapefruit Rickey - Phoenix, Arizona - Contents - Ingredients


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 22, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

But then again, it might just be a generic image and have nothing to do with the actual bottle itself ... ???


----------



## epackage (Oct 22, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

I just emailed the Phoenix Library to see if they will find the ad in the issue and email me the actual page itself...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 22, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Because she expressed an interest in this topic, I sent Dennis' attachments to Laura Palma this morning. I heven't heard back from her yet but hoping she might send me a freebie of some kind.

 Laura Palma-Blandford
 Archivist
 Arizona History and Archives Division
 Arizona State Library, Archives and Public Records
 1901 W Madison St.
 Phoenix, AZ 85009
 602-926-3720
 602-256-7982 (FAX)

 http://www.azlibrary.gov/archives/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

*Summary of pertinent early dates for Citrus Club / Squirt in chronological order... *

 1931 - Edward John Mehren resigns from McGraw-Hill Publishing to work for Portland Cement.

 1932 - Edward John Mehren and son Edward Walsh Mehren appear in Peoria, Arizona, apparently to either start up a new or take over a pre-existing grapefruit growing ranch.

 1933 through 1935 - ?

 1936 -  Quotes* from October 4th Arizona Republic newspaper pertaining to Citrus Club ...

 1. "Grapefruit juice placed in storage last spring" (Spring is March 21 through June 20)*
 2. "Organized last May"*

 *Suggesting possible earliest dates for Citrus Club's conception.

 1936 - August 21st - Arizona Republic / Walgreen ad for Citrus Club Grapefruit Rickey.

 1936 - October 4th - Arizona Republic Citrus Club article referred to above.

 1936 - October 23rd - "Citrus Club" filed in Arizona state by Citrus Club Products Incorporated.

 1936-1937 - Various Citrus Club listings in the Phoenix (winter edition) telephone directory.

 1937 - June 10th - The word "Squirt" filed in Arizona state by Citrus Club Products Incorporated.

 1938 - Exact month not known, but records indicate this is when Citrus Club/Squirt began producing grapefruit concentrate in the old Glendale, Arizona sugar beet factory. Most records indicate 1938 was when The Squirt Company was originally founded.

 1939 - First bottled. ??? Or was it 1938. ???

 1939 - January 24th - The Squirt Company applies for U.S. Patent for the word "Squirt."

 1939 - Edward Walsh Mehren photograph taken - exact month unknown.

 1940 - U.S. Census list Edward Walsh Mehren as a "Grapefruit Concentrate / Soft Drink Manufacturer."

 1941 - October 31st (Halloween) Squirt Company applies for "Little Squirt" character trademark.

 1941 - December 7th (Pearl Harbor attacked) Miami Daily News article published with references to early Squirt history.

 1942 - January 2nd - Phrase "Just Call Me Squirt" applied for.

 I hope I got everything in it's proper order, and thank those members who contributed the necessary information - squirtbob - epackage - celerycola - just to mention a few.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

I recently purchased this Squirt pin and wonder what the word "Another" refers to? I know it's an early item but not exactly how early. I wonder if the word "Another" refers to another purchase of Squirt and given to every customer who bought a six pack? Or if it refers to another bottling franchise and given to it's employees? 

 Hmmm ... I wonder?

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Just for the fun of it ...

 Check out this 1963 Squirt ad and notice the groves in the foreground and the mountains in the background ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Now compare the ad to this current street view from Google Earth and you will see the same mountains in the distance which I measured and are about 10 miles away. This Google Earth picture was taken near the entrance to the old Mehren grapefruit ranch on N. Litchfield Rd. and is facing west.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Here's another Google Earth view of the same mountains but this time from about four miles away ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Skyline saddle / ad ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Same Skyline saddle / Google Earth ...


----------



## epackage (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

This is gonna fry your brain at some point Bob...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

In other words ... "Man-o-man, how times have changed"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> This is gonna fry your brain at some point Bob...[]


 
 Yeah, I think you're right. It must be the desert sun.

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*



> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think you're right. It must be the desert sun.
> ...


 LOL


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Speaking of fried brains ...

 I just want to let everyone know in advance if a Citrus Club bottle with an intact paper label ever comes up for auction on ebay, that I'm going to wait until the last 10 seconds and then quickly enter a bid of $500 and let the chips land where they may. 

 So be prepared! [sm=thumbup1.gif]

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

I just want to let everyone know in advance if I find a Citrus Club bottle with an intact paper label and I decide to put it up for auction on ebay, that I'm going to have a Buy It Now price of $1700 and let the chips land where they may. 

 So be prepared!  

 Jim[8D]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

*Smart Alec!* (Lol) []




> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I just want to let everyone know in advance if I find a Citrus Club bottle with an intact paper label and I decide to put it up for auction on ebay, that I'm going to have a Buy It Now price of $1700 and let the chips land where they may.
> 
> ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

On behalf of member SquirtBob (who sent me the pictures) I am honored to present you with this confirmed 1939 Squirt bottle.

 1. 1939
 2. Glenshaw Glass
 3. Lip date letter is a K for 1939
 4. Barnett's Beverages
 5. Saxton, Pennsylvania

 This is the only confirmed 1939 that either one of us are presently aware of - but hoping there might also be some 1938 examples.

 Bob

 Please stand by for a total of five pictures ...

 [ Front ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

[ Back ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

[ Close Up Front ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

[ Close Up Back ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

[ Super Close Up of K ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

And one more for the record ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

SquirtBob ~

 You get a gold star and a huge "THANK YOU" from all of us for providing the forum with your confirmed 1939 acl Squirt soda bottle. As far as I know it's a first, except for Brandon's bottle which was never officially confirmed. Thus, you have established a confirmation for the record books ... which is always a good thing.

 Thanks again.

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 24, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

I get the feeling that the bottle is actually just a 'Glenshaw Holdover' that was sitting in the factory for years, I think the completed bottle is from 1943[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 24, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 'Holdover'


 
 If the "theorized" term "holdover" is ever confirmed to be true in that glass factories held back a surplus of bottles and didn't apply the labels until years later, then it will likely change everything collectors "thought" they knew about dating. Are you prepared to take that risk and provide us with proof? Or does your [] mean you are just joking? And please don't take me too serious because I too have often wondered about the same thing. Can you imagine what a revelation that would create?

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 24, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

Yes it was meant as a joke, but it seems plausible, we do know that Squirt was already in business though so it really wouldn't matter much to me.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 24, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

According to SquirtBob the use of the wording "A Drink - A Mixer" on the back of the K39 is significant and not found on later bottles. It's the first I have ever seen or heard of with that specific wording, and a definite clue to watch for when searching for early-early Squirt bottles.

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 24, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*



> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> According to SquirtBob the use of the wording "A Drink - A Mixer" on the back of the K39 is significant and not found on later bottles. It's the first I have ever seen or heard of with that specific wording, and a definite clue to watch for when searching for early-early Squirt bottles.
> 
> Bob


 Solid info there...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 1, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

I received a phone call this morning from John Mehren (nephew of Ed Mehren) who said the main reason he hasn't contacted me sooner is because his cousin, Tim Mehren, (son of Squirt co-founder Ed Mehren) is still reluctant to give out any information because Tim thinks I intend to write a history about Squirt, which is something he doesn't want "anyone" to do. When I explained that my only interest was in establishing whether or not there were any Citrus Club products (bottles, etc) worth looking for, and exactly what year Squirt was first bottled and whether it had a paper or painted label, John said he would pass that information along to Tim and that he couldn't see any reason why Tim wouldn't at least tell me that much. I have never mentioned this thread to John and don't intend to because it might already contain more information than Tim would like to be known. But just in case any member of the Mehren family does happen to come across this thread, I would like them to know the following ...

 Dear Tim and John, or any member of the Edward Mehren family:

 Please know it is not my intent nor the intent of any member here on Antique-Bottle.Net to write and/or attempt to publish a book pertaining to the history of either Citrus Club or Squirt. I'm certain I speak for everyone when I say our primary interest is that of bottle collectors and not that of historians interested in publishing books for profit. However, should any member of the Mehren family ever decide to do a book of their own, I'm absolutely certain it would be well received and very much appreciated by bottle collectors worldwide. As it stands now there is no such record I am aware of, and a history I feel that would be well worth sharing. Squirt is an America icon that many of us consider just as important as any other brand of soda pop that was established during the early part of the 20th century. If someone in the family ever does write a Squirt history, I know it will be cherished by young and old for all time.

 Respectfully and with appreciation.

 Bob ... a.k.a. Sodapopbob


----------



## epackage (Nov 1, 2012)

*RE: Citrus Club 1936*

I'm happy to hear this and I hope Tim gets back to you thru John, and I think your open letter to the family is well done, good luck Bob...


----------

